# AIRBRUSH WORK



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

why not a topic just for airbrushing, i myself am debating on getting a decent air brush set up.but not sure what to start with. any suggestions?kinda leaning towards a iwata eclipse.but i still gonna need a compressor. any suggestions?

heres a topic for just airbrush related .

feel free to post pics,info tips etc.

here i'm start it off.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 own or used one of these iwata compressors before ?










Compressor shuts itself off automatically when not in use 
· Zero-maintenance, oil-less piston air compressor 
· Built-in airbrush holder 
· Extra hose for enhanced moisture separation 
· Adjustable pressure regulator with moisture filter also prevents pulsation
· Easy to carry case with handle
· High-strength polyurethane hose fits Iwata airbrushes
· On/off switch 
· Smart Jet Technology

Email Friend Price: $251.00 


thinkin about pickin up a gun and a compressor ,god willing pretty soon


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres a gun i been lookin at











· Gravity-feed airbrush features a unique 0.35-mm needle and nozzle combination for fine-detail spraying, but with high-paint-flow capacity · Generous 1/3 oz. sized cup is designed with a new funnel shape, which makes for easy clean up and more efficient paint flow · Automotive artists, fine artists and students will appreciate how well the Eclipse CS sprays heavier acrylics and Medea Textile Colors, while maintaining high-detail spray characteristics

Email Friend List Price: $185.00
Price: $109.97 


i hear a few people say these are good guns.

any info on em ?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that airbrush is a real good all around brush, it can do details and wide spray (as wide as an airbrush does), also solvent resistant. They have the Kustom Line version and all it has is a bigger cup and a much larger mark up. If you buy it at Coast Airbrush, you can have them put on a taller trigger to help your hand out. If you haven't used an airbrush for a few hours straight, you'll notice all the muscles in your hand, lol. 

As far as the compressor, if you can have a noisier one, I'd go with one of the larger ones from harbor freight or sears. That way if you want to clear something, you can. With that compressor, you won't have the CFM to use anything but the airbrush on it. I was thinking of picking up one of those compressors too, just so I don't have to listen to the big mofo all the time.

If you have any other questions, feel free to hit me up.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sounds good, 

what bran dof paint does every1 use?
or recommend?

how do u clean out the guns after using them?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

cleaning them is easy,,,just be careful pulling the needle out or puttin in cuz it can bend the top real easy,and look like a hook....and,,its kinda tricky gettin it back in if u take all the way out,cuz it runs in trigger.....

i clean mine everytime i use it,,i take it all apart,and i have a nice case for it,,,it stays in the case when im not using it..

as far as paint,,,,u can use automotive paint,but just thin it down some,,,u can custom mix paint and a good tip is to use old film containers to store the paint it,,,,(the 35mm small plastic containers with lid)...that way the paint u mixed dont go bad,,,

u can find alot of tips and tricks @ airbrush.com >.i post on the forums there as ''IwannaIwata''


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thanks wired,


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 14 2007, 08:34 AM~8995590
> *why not a topic just for airbrushing, i myself am debating on getting a decent air brush set up.but not sure what to start with. any suggestions?kinda leaning towards a iwata eclipse.but i still gonna need a compressor. any suggestions?
> 
> heres a topic for just airbrush related .
> ...



That car is bad ass. Best Car Murals at Supershow this year. I gotta get him to do some work on my bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

when i was 10 years old or so my grandma took me to the movies and asked what i would like to see :biggrin: ; i said scarface, so my 60 year old grama and i watched scarface together . she lives in the belmont hills . at the end of the movie she looked at me and said that guy says the word fuck alot :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by desktopgold_@Oct 15 2007, 04:44 PM~9007746
> *when i was 10 years old or so my grandma took me to the movies and asked what i would like to see :biggrin:  ; i said scarface, so my 60 year old grama and i watched scarface together .  she lives in the belmont hills . at the end of the movie she looked at me and said that guy says the word fuck alot :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 


the airbrush i got is pretty good :cheesy:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

most recent murals of mine , crenshaw i started with an iwata eclipse and always use it , its a good all around gun and detail gun you can also do a needle/nozzle upgrade and bring it down to a .35 i beleive it comes with .5mm needle/nozzle
have fun bro and any questions just ask  
-Dreegz


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats some alsome work man :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 16 2007, 02:04 PM~9015111
> *most recent murals of mine , crenshaw i started with an iwata eclipse and always use it , its a good all around gun and detail gun you can also do a needle/nozzle upgrade and bring it down to a .35 i beleive it comes with .5mm needle/nozzle
> have fun bro and any questions just ask
> -Dreegz
> ...


wow, amazing work

on a side note i just got my iwata eclipse hp-c is that a good brush


----------



## 1low87 (May 8, 2007)

Can someone tell me how they usually do their murals??
lets say you base,mural,clear? or base,clear,mural,clear?
maybe base,interclear,mural,clear????
tell me how its done


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 16 2007, 08:04 PM~9015111
> *most recent murals of mine , crenshaw i started with an iwata eclipse and always use it , its a good all around gun and detail gun you can also do a needle/nozzle upgrade and bring it down to a .35 i beleive it comes with .5mm needle/nozzle
> have fun bro and any questions just ask
> -Dreegz
> ...


damm, nice work,
i'm lookin at gettin a iwata eclipse, soon as i get a few cois together.

thanks for the help


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## 1low87 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low87_@Oct 16 2007, 05:38 PM~9017068
> *Can someone tell me how they usually do their murals??
> lets say you base,mural,clear? or base,clear,mural,clear?
> maybe base,interclear,mural,clear????
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8997860
> *sounds good,
> 
> what bran dof paint does every1 use?
> ...


I just run thinner threw mine till all the paint is cleared out and you see nothing but thinner come out.
never had no problems with mine.
ya those iwatas are good but they are dual action. if you just starting out you might wanna start with a single action. you wont be able to get real small detail but you can still produce clean good murals.

heres a few murals I did with a single action paasche







did with a single action paasche


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low87_@Oct 16 2007, 08:38 PM~9017068
> *Can someone tell me how they usually do their murals??
> lets say you base,mural,clear? or base,clear,mural,clear?
> maybe base,interclear,mural,clear????
> ...


you can do them all the ways u put down , i personally do base/clear/mural/clear
working over a wetsanded catalyzed clear is the best option , if something where to go wrong u could just wipe it off with reducer , let me see you do that with the other two options ..not happenin, it will remove the base or the intercoat.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Iwata guns are awsome.i have 2 and i love them.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

i agree i wouldnt use anything else.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Oct 17 2007, 12:23 AM~9018942
> *I just run thinner threw mine till all the paint is cleared out and you see nothing but thinner come out.
> never had no problems with mine.
> ya those iwatas are good but they are dual action. if you just starting out you might wanna start with a single action. you wont be able to get real small detail but you can still produce clean good  murals.
> ...


those look great man


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

what brand of paint does every1 use or recommend?
for doing metal sign blanks or canvas?

i'm really leaning towards gettin a airbrush gun.

just wanna know what to get an dwhat not to waste money on .


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

i bought a faskolor it goes for 90-100$ i havent used it cuz i cant afford a compressor but yea has anyone used one of these before its dual action oh and would the water based paints get ruined with the auto clear???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a dual action passche from northern..... it cost about 60 bucks... gets the job done. brings 3 different size needles and 3 bottles.


i use basecoat.....


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 17 2007, 01:58 PM~9022382
> *those look great man
> *


thanks bro


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 17 2007, 09:12 PM~9025601
> *what brand of paint does every1 use or recommend?
> for doing metal sign blanks or canvas?
> 
> ...


I use ppg for my murals, and that cadillac mural I posted was done on a sign blank. also hok would be the way to go for a few more bucks.

I have a badger dual action I paid about 150$ for but I havent used it yet so dont know how it handles but for that price it better be good.


----------



## leesautobodycustom (Aug 10, 2007)

All done here at the shop.


----------



## leesautobodycustom (Aug 10, 2007)

These too.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

oh and crenshaw i havnt used one of those iwata compressors , i think the reason for those are because most of them run silent , which is good if you have shitty neighbors or work at night alot , but a regular compressor youd find at a hardware store would do just fine ..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

man everytime i see those realistic flames, makes me wanna pick up a kit and give em a try.

from what i hear their mainly done with different stencils.

looks sick 

yeah i'm kinda leaning towards a iwata compressor,since my neighbors may bitch,or if i wanna paint on a weeknight,i can do it with out being interupted.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have any more airbrush work ?

keep the pics commin


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

found this on anothe rsite, pretty sick


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

have you checked out the Kustom Kulture Lounge crenshaw? 

really good forum for airbrushing and to check out other airbrushers work.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

oh yeah, i been goin on their everyday, alot of nice work as well as good advice to.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well today i finally built up enough energy and went out to coast airbrush and got me soem equipment.
picked up a ....
iwata eclipse cs
iwata power jet lite compressor
a few colors(medea )
a few stencils(bonz2,pin up girls,fonzy's wild thing,and a free hand stencil.)
as well as a few mediums to cut out soem stencils of my own.

i kept debating for about a year on getting 1 and today i finally went down and got it.

i had a few people tell me to pick 1 up ,they said that my stencils are sick and a airbrush would really tigten em up.

heres a few stencils i done using spray paint from recent to oldest




































i have more recent 1's but my camera is dead.

now i gotta build up some control and get the hang of the pistol,its like bombing all over again tryin to get that control.

but like everything, it all comes with time and practice

i plan on bustin tomarrow when i get back from work, throw on some guns n roses, or van halen or mellow out with soem reggae.
i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

pretty nice work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaMpPAvWAV0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a old fonzy vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6PLzgztO9A

man that guy has some skills


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

> *my work done with iwata eclipse gun*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 14 2007, 12:44 AM~8995656
> *any1 own or used one of these iwata compressors before ?
> 
> 
> ...


Iwata is good stuff!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 16 2007, 03:04 PM~9015111
> *most recent murals of mine , crenshaw i started with an iwata eclipse and always use it , its a good all around gun and detail gun you can also do a needle/nozzle upgrade and bring it down to a .35 i beleive it comes with .5mm needle/nozzle
> have fun bro and any questions just ask
> -Dreegz
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

yeah so far i really like my iwata gun and compressor, i haven't done much with it latleu ,due to work and watching my son.

but i started on a pin up girl wich i plan to practice with.

has any 1 used CREATEX?
i'm thinkin abot pickin up soem colors.

just wanna know if any 1 used it or recommends it?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@Oct 24 2007, 03:33 PM~9072161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

i started with using createx and auto air, they dry out on the tip alot while your spaying , there good i use them anytime i paint indoors , they have there pros and cons , but nothing flows more smothly out of an airbrush than urethane ,now i use them mostly for t shirts , but auto air can be top coated with any automotive clear which is great , there also cheap ass hell.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so auto air works pretty good?

do u have to thin it before spraying?
could u use it for indoors?you know doin a canvas in a room?

what works best for t shirts ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 24 2007, 08:31 PM~9077490
> *so auto air works pretty good?
> 
> do u have to thin it before spraying?
> ...


You gotta thin it with the thinner, tho I saw a new recipe for some thinner on the KKL forum. You can use indoors, just remember that it is still atomized paint, and just cause its "non-toxic" as far as paint goes it will kill you slower. You can use it on paper, canvas, just won't get the effect when you actually clear it on metal. Like the pearl effects and candy doesn't really pop till its cleared.

Createx works for shirts. Just don't forget to heatset it and/or use the bonding agent.

Like Dreegz said, urethane is awesome shit thru the brush!!! I sprayed with createx on paper when I was learning. When I finally got a hold of the uros, I was hooked!!! Now I can't wait till the clear gets on the piece so I can see it pop. LOL.


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

i like using createx for t- shirts and some canvas work for automotive i use xotic colors they kick ass


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that truck is nice


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHEN I SAY THAT THE PICTURES DO NOT DO THIS JUSTICE. I MEAN THE CLEAR IS SO BRIGHT IT JUST MESSES UP THE PHOTO. THE TWO PIECES ARE ON THE COVERS FOR A 1998 KAWASKI VULCAN CLASSIC MOTORCYCLE. SO THAT IS THE CRAZY THING ABOUT THE DETAIL OF WORK


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 27 2007, 12:37 AM~9091704
> *WHEN I SAY THAT THE PICTURES DO NOT DO THIS JUSTICE.  I MEAN THE CLEAR IS SO BRIGHT IT JUST MESSES UP THE PHOTO.  THE TWO PIECES ARE ON THE COVERS FOR A 1998 KAWASKI VULCAN CLASSIC MOTORCYCLE.  SO THAT IS THE CRAZY  THING ABOUT THE DETAIL OF WORK
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 26 2007, 08:38 PM~9090325
> *that truck is nice
> *


x2


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 26 2007, 05:51 AM~9086774
> *You gotta thin it with the thinner, tho I saw a new recipe for some thinner on the KKL forum. You can use indoors, just remember that it is still atomized paint, and just cause its "non-toxic" as far as paint goes it will kill you slower. You can use it on paper, canvas, just won't get the effect when you actually clear it on metal. Like the pearl effects and candy doesn't really pop till its cleared.
> 
> Createx works for shirts. Just don't forget to heatset it and/or use the bonding agent.
> ...


sounds good DEE 
i'm gona look into it.


thanks for the good advice.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

my trunk


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

my trunk


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Oct 27 2007, 03:48 AM~9092634
> *my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


that came out sick brother.

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Oct 26 2007, 11:48 PM~9092634
> *my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


damn your trunk looks fuckin raw ass fuck homie


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

has any1 used the alsa skin tones ?
thinkin about getting a few colors,but haven't heard much about em.

or what does every1 use for skintones?
what brand or colors?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm ordering Deb's skin tones by HOK from Coast. 

The skin tones are fairly new to the market, most everyone has a mix of candies that they use, there is a recipe on the KKL.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 28 2007, 05:13 PM~9101478
> *
> 
> 
> ...



absolutly beautiful


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 29 2007, 12:39 AM~9101847
> *I'm ordering Deb's skin tones by HOK from Coast.
> 
> The skin tones are fairly new to the market, most everyone has a mix of candies that they use, there is a recipe on the KKL.
> *


i'm debating on getting the alsa or the house of color skin tone, both have to be reduced.

just debating on wich one would work better for me.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'd try em both out. I think you still have to lay white under them and build up the tones.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well i ended up pickin up 3 of the 5 skin tones by alsa, i got em for $8.00 each.i plan on goin back on friday and gettin the medium reducer and the 2 other colors i need to get,and god willing saturday be able to give em a shot.

i plan on painting a metal sign blank,and keepin it simple,nothing wild.
just so i can get the feel for the paint and gun.


i was told to use a red scotch brite pad for the sign blank before putting any paint on it?
any info or advice on preppin the metal sign blank?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah the sign blank just needs to get scuffed, nothing major. You want to make sure the surface is dull, no shiny spots. I'd wipe it down with a degreaser then a tack rag and minimize your handling of the surface as body oils can cause the paint to lift.

Crenshaw, let me know how the tones come out, I'm interested in seeing how they work out for you.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sounds good DEE.
i plan on goin friday and gettin the other 2 colors i need and soem reducer and god willing saturday i can bust.

i did a drawing in my sketch book,i'm kinda eyein or i may try to come up with something between now and then.

i'll let u know how they work out.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

crenshaw i just ordered some skin tones, saw fonzy lay down some mad work with it. i dont use one of the little compressors i use my big one.

i have a toll cart all tricked out with regulator and filter and three airbrush holders so i can quick connect i use a .25 brushe a .65 brushe and a 1.0 brushe


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Oct 30 2007, 05:50 AM~9111721
> *crenshaw i just ordered some skin tones, saw fonzy lay down some mad work with it. i dont use one of the little compressors i use my big one.
> 
> i have a toll cart all tricked out with regulator and filter and three airbrush holders so i can quick connect i use a .25 brushe a .65 brushe and a 1.0 brushe
> ...


yeah i seen him use those colors liek nothing.
i plan on goin friday or maybe even sooner to get the other supplies i need.
2 more colors,metal sign blank,and a few other things.

how are those auto air paints ?


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

> *work in progress*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 workin on any projects ?
or pick up any new equipment


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 1 2007, 09:05 PM~9135566
> *any1 workin on any projects ?
> or pick up any new equipment
> *


I'm working on my roomie's Banshee plastics, I'll post em up when I'm done :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

just startin to get the hang of my brush i got a mail box ill be started on once i feel comfortable with how the brush sprays, pics(good or bad)will follow 

and crenshaw thanks for startin this topic


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

where can you find out what psi to run your brush at, i have the iwata hp c plus


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

what the best way to clean your airbrush when you are done, please as detailed explanation as you can, thanx


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 2 2007, 11:16 AM~9137318
> *just startin to get the hang of my brush i got a mail box ill be started on once i feel comfortable with how the brush sprays, pics(good or bad)will follow
> 
> and crenshaw thanks for startin this topic
> *


sounds good, yeah i just picke dup a airbrush gun as well about a few weeks ago, still tryin to get the hang of it.
i been using water base medea paint so i can practice my brush control and get familiar with it.

theirs alot of nice people and great advice givin in this topic.

hope to see it grow.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 2 2007, 08:51 AM~9138456
> *where can you find out what psi to run your brush at, i have the iwata hp c plus
> *



Depends on what you're spraying through the brush and how fine of detail you want. I spray around 25-35 psi. This is with basic thinned enamels, urethane, auto air. If you thin the urethane a little more, as you'll see in some magazine/internet "how to's", you can get a finer detail, just need less psi. I go down to 10 psi in some cases, but you need to get the feel of your brush, how much detail you can pull out of it. 

I'd practice with waterbased or ink and some newsprint just to see how spraying "thin" liquids through the brush is like. 

Also for your other question about cleaning, depends what you're spraying. If you use the urethanes spray laquer thinner thru. Make sure your airbrush, which is an Iwata has the solvent proof O-rings. If they don't you can get them put in at COAST AIRBRUSH. Oh, if you try the Auto Air colors, the cleaner is basically windex really diluted. However if you run that shit thru it may make the chrome in your cup disappear due to the ammonia in the windex.



NOT bragging or fronting, but I've been Airbrushing heavily again this past year. I learned over 10 years ago from Dennis Matthewson, who has the Hawaiian Hues line with Alsa. Do a lot of practice!!! Not sure if either of you know this but keep the triggers depressed on your airbrush so you only have air flow then pull the trigger back to let paint out. When you end your line, you should still have your air flow on. That's one way to see if you have something wrong with your brush because the line should stop, not keep spitting paint or even continuing the line without YOU letting paint out.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 3 2007, 05:39 AM~9144168
> *Depends on what you're spraying through the brush and how fine of detail you want. I spray around 25-35 psi. This is with basic thinned enamels, urethane, auto air. If you thin the urethane a little more, as you'll see in some magazine/internet "how to's", you can get a finer detail, just need less psi. I go down to 10 psi in some cases, but you need to get the feel of your brush, how much detail you can pull out of it.
> 
> I'd practice with waterbased or ink and some newsprint just to see how spraying "thin" liquids through the brush is like.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.howtoairbrush.com/ check this site out they have some good stuff in it

these guys have alot also as far as equipment and supplies. if you go to either the long beach or Pomona swap meet in So Cal, they sell there also i always score some good deals off them from paint to equipment. i got two compressors with tanks for $20 bucks each 
http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 ever use or make a stencil to get their work started?

i noticed quit a few people use em when their doin their work.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

I got one of the skullmaster sets. Just gotta shade it in so it looks dimensional or else it will look like a stencil. 

Stencils and airbrush go together. You can rip some thin cardboard to make mountains. There's a technique with using a small wisk broom to make feathers.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

yeah i done alot of stencils in my past,and i figure it would be great to detail em with a airbrush.

how do u like those skull master sets ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

came across this vid, of a guy named STEVE NUNEZ,this guy can rock.

check out his work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMt6A3T2BUs

some sick skin tones.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 6 2007, 12:23 PM~9167647
> *yeah i done alot of stencils in my past,and i figure it would be great to detail em with a airbrush.
> 
> how do u like those skull master sets ?
> *


Great time savers! Yeah just spray real light to get the outline and see the lines, then go to town with the airbrush and detail it out! I used them on the trunk lid on my myspace page. I want to pick up more! I'd buy the pack of 5 that they offer them in, more $ but you'll want the variety. I'm fuckin with the tru fire set right now.

That vid is awesome crenshaw!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 7 2007, 05:16 AM~9172290
> *Great time savers! Yeah just spray real light to get the outline and see the lines, then go to town with the airbrush and detail it out! I used them on the trunk lid on my myspace page. I want to pick up more! I'd buy the pack of 5 that they offer them in, more $ but you'll want the variety. I'm fuckin with the tru fire set right now.
> 
> That vid is awesome crenshaw!
> *


hows the tru fire commin along?
i know theirs a few vids that break it down.

have u seen any of the vids?
i hear that mike lavalle vid is pretty detailed and realy shows you how its done.

i'm thinkin of pickin up one of those tru fire vids and soem tru fire stencils, once i get done with this chic i plan on doin on a metal sign blank,as soon as i get a few extra dollars, i can get the rest of teh supplies i need to start it.i already got the FONZY skin tones ,just need 1 more color ,reducer and a few other things 

i'll keep ya posted


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

awesome! 
the true fire is pretty tricky. I tend to think about it too much, so my brother says. the dvd that comes with it shows a quickie tutorial so you get the general idea, but as far as mixing the colors, you gotta buy lavalee's other dvd "true fire secrets". I'll post up the pics when the banshee is all back together. I didn't use all candy on what I've painted so far, I used a cinnamon color and the auto air semi transparent yellow. I like the way it came out, the cinnamon has some flake in it, so it really glistens in the sun. The yellow makes the fades of the flame pop out, so when you move around the piece there is dimension to it and different shades pop out at you.

As far as airbrush dvd's I have only seen what's on the internet. I do have the pinstriping dvd set that Coast sells. Those are real good. I think as long as you get your dagger strokes down with the airbrush you should be gravy. I can't draw people and such without a reference, I mess up on the shading, and it seems to be the same with a lot of other cats in the game. So I've always made it a point now to have some kind of reference instead of trying to draw from memory, especially when you got someone paying for it.
I still have to order the flesh tones for one of the murals on the banshee, I'm anxious to see how easy they're to work with.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

great topic 
i use the iwata kustom cs and the basic iwata hp-cs the custom is basicly the same as the hp just a bigger cup. holds more paint .









HERES SOME OF MY WORK.
SPAWN BIKE FOR A FRIEND.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

HERE SOME ORE PICS HELMET.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 9 2007, 04:45 AM~9187684
> *HERE SOME ORE PICS  HELMET.
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats a cool helmet, the flames look great


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 30 2007, 01:48 AM~9109928
> *Yeah the sign blank just needs to get scuffed, nothing major. You want to make sure the surface is dull, no shiny spots. I'd wipe it down with a degreaser then a tack rag and minimize your handling of the surface as body oils can cause the paint to lift.
> 
> Crenshaw, let me know how the tones come out, I'm interested in seeing how they work out for you.
> *


well i finally got a few extra dollars together and got the rest of the supplies i needed.except for the red rock skin tone, but i couldn't wait.

i used fonzy's chic stencil by alsa and the fonzy skin tones as well.

over all those skin tones due miricles.
at first using the white peach i didn't reduce it enuff and my gun was sprayin silly string every where.after gettin teh ratio right and being careful i was able to airbrush the chic,startin with teh 2 lightest colors it came out cool, i used the 3rd darkest color and i wasn't happy with it,so i buffed it out and started over.

the colors lay down real nice and easy to apply,its my first time really airbrushing something with color, i been practicing with the waterbase ink and i plan on using more of the alsa stuff, the only thing is that the reducer can really light u up.luckily i picked up a respirator and save my self the head ache.

i still got to work a lil more on the hair ,but i will post a pic tomarrow, nothing wild ,but soem what decent.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

how do you like the alsa skintones? i was thinking of buying them and trying them out. I'ved use the styling bases good product.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 9 2007, 04:56 PM~9190466
> *how do you like the alsa skintones? i was thinking of buying them and trying them out. I'ved use the styling bases good product.
> *


i liked em, their easy to use,cover real well and seem to be good.
i started with teh lightest color and went from their.
at first i didn't reduce it right and it was like silly string commin outta my airbrush gun, but after i got the ratio right it worked good.

i would recommend em for any1 that wants to do skintones,chics etc.


i plan on gettin another sign blank and doin a larger piece on it. teh one i used was like 2 car license plates together,and it being my first time using color it was a lil hard.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 9 2007, 01:43 PM~9191523
> *i liked em, their easy to use,cover real well and seem to be good.
> i started with teh lightest color and went from their.
> at first i didn't reduce it right and it was like silly string commin outta my airbrush gun, but after i got the ratio right it worked good.
> ...


whts up with some pic crenshaw :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 9 2007, 12:43 PM~9191523
> *i liked em, their easy to use,cover real well and seem to be good.
> i started with teh lightest color and went from their.
> at first i didn't reduce it right and it was like silly string commin outta my airbrush gun, but after i got the ratio right it worked good.
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

for your next project, airbrush that fat bitch in your avi crenshaw :biggrin:


good topic, i cant believe i barely found it :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 10 2007, 06:55 PM~9197830
> *for your next project, airbrush that fat bitch in your avi crenshaw :biggrin:
> good topic, i cant believe i barely found it :angry:
> *


beleive it or not i stenciled it on a canvas for a art show a wile back and some old man bought it for $65.


i didn't even expect to sell it.










:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 9 2007, 09:31 PM~9192136
> *whts up with some pic crenshaw :biggrin:
> *


let me charge my camera, i still have to finish it though

heres a pic of the chic i'm workin on, as i mentioned and u can tell still need to finish it up.

i'll probaly work on it later tonight.

these are the FONZY skin tones by alsa.









and again as u can tell i'm a beginner at airbrush work.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that looks really damn good for a beginner.... id hit it


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thanks man,
i still need to work on the hair,touch a few things up and gett a lil more familiar with the gun


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 10 2007, 06:39 PM~9199701
> *thanks man,
> i still need to work on the hair,touch a few things up and gett a lil for familiar with the gun
> *


  It looks good, just tighten it up with some shadowing and highlights. That paint looks good.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 11 2007, 01:58 AM~9199800
> * It looks good, just tighten it up with some shadowing and highlights. That paint looks good.
> *


yeah i still got to do a few more things to it.
the paint covers great,the skin tone is just 2 colors the peach white and the sienna skin tone.
they work great.

i plan on tighten it up tonight afte ri get back from the kings game.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Oct 26 2007, 08:48 PM~9092634
> *my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


looks alot like Paul Wall


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i been thinkin lately about trying to do some mural work.... i have been messing with airbrush's for years now doing graphics and i used to do tshirts years ago... but i think i wanna give it a try


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

go for it, if you been airbrushin graphics and t shirts you shouldn't have any problems doin murals.

keep us posted and post pics


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

i picked this up today at long beach classic car swap meet supposed to be just like the iwata micron. i haven't tried it but for $30 how bad can it be.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

lookin real good crenshaw , keep it up homie


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Nov 13 2007, 02:24 AM~9213394
> *lookin real good crenshaw , keep it up homie
> *


thansk man, i'm gonna keep practicing.

theirs still quit a bit i gotta learn.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socal_@Nov 11 2007, 08:30 PM~9206497
> *i picked this up today at long beach classic car swap meet supposed to be just like the iwata micron. i haven't tried it but for $30 how bad can it be.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an Iwata knockoff? I know if that was the real micron that mofo is like $300, I want to get that model cause of the adjustment at the tip.

Did you finish that skin tone project crenshaw?


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

i think it is the guys i buy from at the swap meet are the same ones that run autobody-depot.com there out of San Diego. you can find it at there other website airbrush-depot.com its called the master airbrush MAS G44 
I'm a rookie at airbrushing so i figured this will work fine and if i take to it then i will try for the iwata micron. i already have the iwata hpcplus and that cost me a grip 
http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/masg44.aspx


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 13 2007, 03:36 AM~9214158
> *Is that an Iwata knockoff? I know if that was the real micron that mofo is like $300, I want to get that model cause of the adjustment at the tip.
> 
> Did you finish that skin tone project crenshaw?
> *


i hear that adjustment comes in handy.

naw bro i haven't finished it yet, i been kinda busy here at the house, watchin my son and haven't had a chance to bust.

i plan on finishing it tomarrow evening if everything works out.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whats the best way to clean out your airbrush gun?
i was told what ever u use to reduce your paint, flush it out with that and lube it.

i know last time, i used my gun, when i press the trigger down to spray, it was all the same with, usually you press down and the more you pull the trigger the more paint that comes out, mine way sprayin a grip either way.



any suggestions on what caused that


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 12 2007, 11:04 PM~9215572
> *so whats the best way to clean out your airbrush gun?
> i was told what ever u use to reduce your paint, flush it out with that and lube it.
> 
> ...


I use laquer thinner to clean out the gun, just spray into a rag till it runs clean. Don't soak the brush as even tho the orings are supposed to be solvent resistant, I've heard a lot of people getting the orings eaten up yet by doing that. Yeah the Iwatas or any brush really move smoother with the superlube it comes with. I rub the needle in it and add a drop in the trigger area.

There may be some dried paint in the cap. The needle isn't sitting flush into the cap either, I'd run some laquer thinner through and loosen the needle so you can pull it back and just blast it out. Just pulling back all the way on the trigger when you clean it out doesn't always clean the body out thoroughly.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 13 2007, 01:48 AM~9216101
> *I use laquer thinner to clean out the gun, just spray into a rag till it runs clean. Don't soak the brush as even tho the orings are supposed to be solvent resistant, I've heard a lot of people getting the orings eaten up yet by doing that. Yeah the Iwatas or any brush really move smoother with the superlube it comes with. I rub the needle in it and add a drop in the trigger area.
> 
> There may be some dried paint in the cap. The needle isn't sitting flush into the cap either, I'd run some laquer thinner through and loosen the needle so you can pull it back and just blast it out. Just pulling back all the way on the trigger when you clean it out doesn't always clean the body out thoroughly.
> *



that happened to me once..... had to buy another airbrush.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 13 2007, 07:48 AM~9216101
> *I use laquer thinner to clean out the gun, just spray into a rag till it runs clean. Don't soak the brush as even tho the orings are supposed to be solvent resistant, I've heard a lot of people getting the orings eaten up yet by doing that. Yeah the Iwatas or any brush really move smoother with the superlube it comes with. I rub the needle in it and add a drop in the trigger area.
> 
> There may be some dried paint in the cap. The needle isn't sitting flush into the cap either, I'd run some laquer thinner through and loosen the needle so you can pull it back and just blast it out. Just pulling back all the way on the trigger when you clean it out doesn't always clean the body out thoroughly.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

sounds good, i'll give it a try


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work 
love the chic in this pic









i see your usin the fonzy wild thang stencil.
thats one of my favorites


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 14 2007, 04:37 PM~9225112
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that's all your gonna post??!!!


come on now i know you could flood this whole thread with pics for days :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0 

keep the art work commin


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

SOME MORE OF MY WORK.
A CRENSHAW WHERE YOU GOING TO POST UP THE WORK OF THE FLESH TONE THAT YOUR WORKING ON?


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

My boyfriend is just now starting to get into airbrushing.. but this is one of my fav's that he has done.
This is on the front of his tool box.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 14 2007, 05:58 PM~9229234
> *that's all your gonna post??!!!
> come on now i know you could flood this whole thread with pics for days :biggrin:
> *


I am bad about getting pics of my work before it leaves....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

those rims are badass...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 15 2007, 06:29 AM~9231674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :0 

i only did whats on page 6, i plan on doin soem more work to it, god willing tonight or when i get a chance.
most of the time,after i get home from work i usually watch my son till around 7 when my lady comes home.

i'll try to bust tonight.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 15 2007, 09:14 PM~9235272
> *I am bad about getting pics of my work before it leaves....
> 
> 
> ...


damm freshness those are sick.

luv the work.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 15 2007, 10:14 PM~9235272
> *I am bad about getting pics of my work before it leaves....
> 
> 
> ...




you shouldn't be man you are sick with the airbrush!!


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 15 2007, 06:40 PM~9237258
> *you shouldn't be man you are sick with the airbrush!!
> *


Thx, Always try and take in jobs that require some airbrush work or most of time just do it anyway ....


----------



## chalino863 (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Nov 13 2007, 07:24 PM~9221703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK YO. DID YOU DO THAT? I LIKE.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 16 2007, 06:20 PM~9241976
> *Thx, Always try and take in jobs that require some airbrush work or most of time just do it anyway ....
> 
> 
> ...


nice,keep the pics commin


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

a lil of this and that.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0 

damm thats some nice work


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

this event should be good, alot of great artists


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

CUTLASS , WORK IN PROGRESS !


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 19 2007, 05:44 PM~9261337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


should be a great show, some locals from here heading over to it....Noah does some killa work, you can see some of his style in Abels and fonzys work...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q193/sa...ent=aamario.jpg


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

good work i need to get a micron or whats up with this green airbrush i saw in the mags anyone else see that??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 19 2007, 01:07 PM~9259519
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are those claws sticking out of the tank, or are they painted on and you took the pic at the perfect angle?


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

there are some spikes airbrushed on going down the center of the bike, bike was kinda a zilla theme,


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt keep the work commin


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

bad azz work homie


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 26 2007, 11:28 PM~9314073
> *good work i need to get a micron or whats up with this green airbrush i saw in the mags anyone else see that??
> *


dude. them things look like they sticking out the tank from that angle


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 15 2007, 02:14 PM~9235272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THIS ... WOULD THE PAINT PEEL OFF , ON A STREET CAR ... IS THE RIM ALREADY POWDER COATING .. WHEN YOU START OR DO YOU PAINT THE RIMS YOURSELF... AND WHAT TYPE OF PAINT IS USED FOR THE RIMS ...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

they were allready powder coated yellow, i scuffed them , used adhesive promoter did the mural work and cleared them, should hold up just fine , i left the lip blank for easy repair down the line, as long as the prep was well done should hold up on a street car, these are for one


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 4 2007, 03:02 PM~9372523
> *they were allready powder coated yellow, i scuffed them , used adhesive promoter did the mural work and cleared them, should hold up just fine , i left the lip blank for easy repair down the line, as long as the prep was well done should hold up on a street car, these are for one
> *


mad ass props on that bro .... i been also wanting to get into murals ... but i have no clue where to start... i have an airbrush ... that i never used .. and have no clue about what it is capiable of doing ... so iam hoping to learn some thing from the top dogs ...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anyone want to buy a 

Iwata eclipse HP-CS

used once and is in very good condition

give offer


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi homies ,
nice work here...there is on piece of mine. Its only third try ...but nevertheless I put it on canvas..
Have you got some recommendation?

Thanx a lot

VeronikA


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THIS GUY IS PRETTY SICK, AND CHECK THE SIZE OF WHAT HE IS WORKING WITH. CRAZY SKILLZ. AND HE HAS A GOOD PRICE, NOT SOME RIDICULOUS SHIT THAT SOME OF THESE ARTIST ARE CHARGING NOW


















here is some other shit he did


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 5 2007, 11:00 PM~9385845
> *THIS GUY IS PRETTY SICK, AND CHECK THE SIZE OF WHAT HE IS WORKING WITH.  CRAZY SKILLZ.  AND HE HAS A GOOD PRICE, NOT SOME RIDICULOUS SHIT THAT SOME OF THESE ARTIST ARE CHARGING NOW*


 thats some telant ....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

NICE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

MINE

First feature in Truckin magazine


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

MORE OF MY WORK


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 6 2007, 10:10 PM~9394079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where in az you stay at jay?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 6 2007, 10:19 PM~9394160
> *where in az you stay at jay?
> *


IM DOWN SOUTH BELOW TUCSON....
BUT I ROLL WITH THE PHX CHAPTER OF ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

the banshee i just painted.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

wow thats sick dee

any more pics ?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 9 2007, 08:36 PM~9413375
> *wow thats sick dee
> 
> any more pics ?
> *


banshee slideshow

Thanks CM, here's what's on my myspace page.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 9 2007, 09:10 PM~9413714
> *banshee slideshow
> 
> Thanks CM, here's what's on my myspace page.
> *


YOU GET DOWN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q193/sal64/azz.jpg[/IMG
ex Rollerz members skirt


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Heres a picture i took today of a canvas painting im working on ,Its not done yet .
I still have to do the skin tones and the faces and lots of detail and shading . 
May add roses around it in the same color ? rose yes no ? 
Im going to give it to my mom for christmas. All free hand airbrush


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Dec 15 2007, 10:04 PM~9462392
> *Heres a picture i took today of a canvas painting im working on ,Its not done yet .
> I still have to do the skin tones and the faces and lots of detail and shading .
> May add roses around it in the same color ? rose yes no ?
> ...


I'd put roses on it like they were standing under an arbor The pic is bad! Real nice work!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 4 2007, 03:02 PM~9372523
> *they were allready powder coated yellow, i scuffed them , used adhesive promoter did the mural work and cleared them, should hold up just fine , i left the lip blank for easy repair down the line, as long as the prep was well done should hold up on a street car, these are for one
> *



Those are Mucho Caliente'

Nice work ..


TTT


----------



## dragnlow99 (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 15 2007, 10:33 PM~9462534
> *I'd put roses on it like they were standing under an arbor The pic is bad! Real nice work!
> *


Im done with the Painting for right now i like the idea of the rose in a shades of brown may still go in and do that.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Heres the hood of my car i did all createx water base the Painting above in canvas was done in Golden airbrush paint.Its not cleared on this pic yet.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Is that with the Createx Auto Air or the original stuff?
I hate that Auto Air shit it doesn't thin right nor spray good.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Dodge hood ive been finishing up, still a lil more detail to go...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I like that hood you're doing a lot Mad One!!!!

Get some pics of it cleared.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 21 2007, 01:02 AM~9498373
> *Dodge hood ive been finishing up, still a lil more detail to go...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 20 2007, 11:02 PM~9498373
> *Dodge hood ive been finishing up, still a lil more detail to go...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

nice work mad one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> Is that with the Createx Auto Air or the original stuff?
> I hate that Auto Air shit it doesn't thin right nor spray good.











[/quote]

It is CREATEX its not cleared yet on the pic, and i dont really care for it either it was old paint that i had .
on my canvas i used golden paint i still would like to try the house of color candys never have.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Some Bio Mec airbrushed in the Z71


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

HERES SOME OF MY WORK!!! TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)

The Game over fenders i did
for Chubiduvi


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)

Latin Life 4 Spot


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q193/sal64/aaercopy.jpg[/IMG
Chubiduvis trunk


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

crenshaw did you ever finish that piece?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Jan 8 2008, 09:20 AM~9638515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S BAD ASS BRO!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice work indeed..............


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

What are you guys using for frisket & for the Lettering ???


Do you use the Clear stuff / auto masking film ???


& What are you using for the Wild lettering & that - Do you guys use a vinyl stencil or do you just draw it & cut it out with an exacto ...... 


Im not into murals but,,, Im breaking into it ..........


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Jan 8 2008, 09:17 AM~9638499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is ridiculous


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@Feb 2 2008, 04:50 PM~9850220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any close ups


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 27 2008, 08:52 PM~9799168
> *What are you guys using for frisket & for the Lettering ???
> Do you use the Clear stuff / auto masking film ???
> & What are you using for the Wild lettering & that - Do you guys use a vinyl stencil or do you just draw it & cut it out with an exacto ......
> ...


I just print out the picture on regular paper and use spray mount to hold it in place. As for the lettering you can use a vinyl cutter, but you need to use the special vinyl mask or else the edges lift and its a bitch to get the vinyl off.

When I do figures I do it like how I said above, just cut it out off the car with an exacto and cut out "key" spots so I can go in and freehand everything in. That way its not stencil looking.


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

some bad ass work.

what guns do you guys use for the smaller stuff, like little murals on lowrider bikes or sidemouldings or harley tanks?
i do a little airbrushing and use a iwata eclipse with 0,35 needle, but i dont think its fine enough for the small work.
so im looking for a 0,2 needle gun.
any advise.

thanks


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I use the eclipse model too, I just turn the air down way low, and thin the paint a lot more to get the finer lines out of it.
I am looking at getting another gun tho, like one of the Kustom Iwata line that has the spray adjustment right at the tip.


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

my teacher said i might need a iwata micron for that.. goes till 0,18 mm tip.
but those are like 500 dollars.
he also siad i might get a RICH, wich are like half the iwata price but pretty good as well.
anybody experience with a rich??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

If you look at Kustom Kulture Lounge, a lot of people are getting detail the way I mentioned. that micron is a nice airbrush though. Just pricey. I've also done detail like that on a smaller piece with a fine paint brush.

I think the Rich brush just came out here, if I'm thinking of the right one, I've heard nice reviews on it.


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

thanx deeloc
yesterday i tried it.
on 20 psi and about 1:2 paint/water reduced.
i use waterbased paint (schminke). but for some reason it sucked.
very hard to control. need to pull back the trigger a lot, and sometimes it blows out a lot of a sudden. i used the black of schminke, usually Golden. maybe its the paint?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2007, 08:33 AM~9475887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Real nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Feb 7 2008, 04:44 AM~9884743
> *thanx deeloc
> yesterday i tried it.
> on 20 psi and about 1:2  paint/water reduced.
> ...


Yeah its the paint, I assumed you were using auto paints. Sorry. What surface are you spraying on to? I believe for water based, you need to reduce to the point it is just a little thinner than what you normally spray with, especially if you're spraying onto a nonabsorbant surface, like metal or plastic. When I use the Createx AUTOAIR I spray very lightly and just keep building up because the water base doesn't evaporate as quickly as urethane does. You may just want to drop your psi and spray the paint as you normally thin it too.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

T T T


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

post up some stuff crenshaw


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

my first time on a car.....comments  






























































the dates r wrong on the camara


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

great topic!!!! just found it and read every damned page :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

not bad julian but it looks too much like a stencil make sure u go back and soften up the lines and add detail stencils purpos are to give u a head start then u just detail them and soften the edges but not bad at all for your first time!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks bro......... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 08:57 PM~9928721
> *not bad julian but it looks too much like a stencil make sure u go back and soften up the lines and add detail stencils purpos are to give u a head start then u just detail them and soften the edges but not bad at all for your first time!
> *



DITTO, and I'd like to add throw in some extra licks on the flames, or try a little freehanded skulls to mix it up a bit and not so repetitious with the stencils. Are you going to go around the whole car with it?


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

not to butt in on your thread but im looking for a nice mural painter in the los angles area with a reasonible price. im looking to do something for my mom (she passed away in May of 07). i have a grage so youll be out of the elements if needed. please pm if you know anyone are maybe you can do it. you can also send me e-mails at [email protected]


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *DeeLoc Posted Yesterday, 10:26 PM
> QUOTE(zfelix @ Feb 12 2008, 08:57 PM)
> not bad julian but it looks too much like a stencil make sure u go back and soften up the lines and add detail stencils purpos are to give u a head start then u just detail them and soften the edges but not bad at all for your first time!
> 
> ...


ya i want to go all the way around but i nead to get a better airbrsh first so i can get sum thiner lines....i was looking at the iwata airbrush??????


----------



## Dennis T Panzik (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool, many thanks to Big Dirty. I'll throw a couple of my pics of his side covers I have. An engraving I did recently.
Think I'll throw in a caddy hood I've done. I did the hood with more detail and a lot of colors. Having used some hi-lite colors that gives a nice shifting color effects on the dance floor. Anyways, here they are.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Feb 13 2008, 06:30 AM~9931447
> *ya i want to go all the way around but i nead to get a better airbrsh first so i can get sum thiner lines....i was looking at the iwata airbrush??????
> *


I have the iwata eclipse top cup. I like it way better than the passche VL. I still use the VL for clothes. I think the eclipse has a tighter control on the paint.


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Jan 8 2008, 08:19 AM~9638511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE GOOD WERK


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Jan 8 2008, 08:19 AM~9638511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE GOOD WERK


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

nice Murals


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's a 07 Charger I just finished airbrushing.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice work man


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's the close ups!!


































































Thanks for the props HAITIAN 305!!!!!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Feb 12 2008, 07:23 PM~9927201
> *my first time on a car.....comments
> 
> 
> ...


atleast it was a 4door caprice :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t 

any new work,
i been out of it for a wile, been busy watchin my kid afte rwork till my wife gets home.

been wanting to try a skate board deck.

keep the work commin

any1 see or try the new
GREX GENESIS XT AIRBRUSH gun?
man this gun does wonders.










looks liek a cheap gun, but man i tried it at the rc convention and its nice
http://www.grexusa.com/grexairbrush/produc...5?id=Genesis.XT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 24 2008, 11:29 PM~10247148
> *Here's the close ups!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: any time bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is some work of my air brush guy that does all my work for my customers and low prices


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 11:06 AM~10492198
> *here is some work of my air brush guy that does all my work for my customers and low prices
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Jan 8 2008, 09:22 AM~9638529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 24 2008, 10:43 AM~10492783
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 03:06 PM~10492198
> *here is some work of my air brush guy that does all my work for my customers and low prices
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM 
thats some nice work, love the flamed chic on the tank


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 19 2007, 08:53 PM~9043259
> *well today i finally built up enough energy and went out to coast airbrush and got me soem equipment.
> picked up a ....
> iwata eclipse  cs
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 26 2008, 08:42 AM~10507702
> *
> *


sure man let me know what you want and we can go from their


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

having a hard time trying to find a gun that draws a fine line, i was using a badger with the smallest needle it it just sputters paint or wants to shoot wide lines, real tricky to use!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

having a hard time trying to find a gun that draws a fine line, i was using a badger with the smallest needle it it just sputters paint or wants to shoot wide lines, real tricky to use!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 03:07 PM~10509843
> *having a hard time trying to find a gun that draws a fine line, i was using a badger with the smallest needle it it just sputters paint or wants to shoot wide lines, real tricky to use!
> *


what kind of badger are you using and you need to thin the paint (if its uro) down to the consistency of ink and lower your air pressure to around 10 psi (just find the sweet spot).
I always thought it was the gun that affects the line also, but I've seen pics of Mr. Cartoon spraying with a Passche VL and I've never been able to pull fine lines with it. It's kinda like hopping, a little bit of the system and a whole lot of skill from the switchman.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 04:07 PM~10509843
> *having a hard time trying to find a gun that draws a fine line, i was using a badger with the smallest needle it it just sputters paint or wants to shoot wide lines, real tricky to use!
> *


get an Iwata eclipse  :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 10:07 PM~10509843
> *having a hard time trying to find a gun that draws a fine line, i was using a badger with the smallest needle it it just sputters paint or wants to shoot wide lines, real tricky to use!
> *


check a page back, this gun right here is the shit, it can lay down a line the size of a pencil tip and easy to use.i plan on gettin 1 soon










i say its up their with my iwata.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes some airbrush work and pinstriping i did on a blank skateboard i picked up, the pin up is a deborah set the skin tones are ALSA's FONZY skin tones wich do work great.
and teh gold leaf and pinstripe is done by me also.
using luco gold size and 1 shot pinstriping enamel with a xcaliber brush.

its been a wile since i was in the game, but i plan on gettin back on track.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any 1 ever try any REALISTIC FLAMES?

thinkin on picken up some stencils and givin it a shot.

i hear the MIKE LAVALLE dvd is the best?

any info ?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

MY LATEST WORK.


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks HAWT man :thumbsup: Can't go wrong wit a *BLACK* Costume Spider-man :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 28 2008, 01:20 AM~10518648
> *MY LATEST WORK.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 27 2008, 04:50 PM~10515843
> *any 1 ever try any REALISTIC FLAMES?
> 
> thinkin on picken up some stencils and givin it a shot.
> ...


HE'S THE ONE WHO STARTED THE TRUE FLAME. HIS DVD REALLY HELP!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I would get the HP-C before the Eclipse.............



I have the HP=C & Had to go make an emergency purchase of the eclipse because the needle tip stripped out on me -- I wasnt let down by the performance of the eclipse but the HP-C does finer detail


The Micron is your detail gun ............... I bought one of them as well but,, I wont use it until i start attempting mural work


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 27 2008, 04:50 PM~10515843
> *any 1 ever try any REALISTIC FLAMES?
> 
> thinkin on picken up some stencils and givin it a shot.
> ...



Its easier than you would think but,,, Its also harder that you thought when your trying to get a specific look from your work........................


But,,, if your picky at it - you learn from each attempt & you create your own techniques.........


Mike L is a WIZ at it - But im sure because thats his biggest deal right now........ He does other great work besides that as well .....................


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Bad ass work on this rig here ...... The cartooning is what i would like t get into ..............


But,,,, The ice cream cone this dude is holding looks like a WeeNug with Man Sauce !!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

WOW 

those microns ain't no joke.i see they start at around 350 and go up.

but i bet their worth every penny, my eclipse is killer, so i can imagine the micron


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 1 2008, 12:03 AM~10544880
> *HE'S THE  ONE WHO STARTED THE TRUE FLAME. HIS DVD REALLY HELP!
> *


i been lookin at this kit they got at coast airbrush,seems to have everything.
but 269.00 thats pretty pricey










Kit Includes:
SG103 Molly Orange
SG102 Chrome Yellow
SG100 Intercoat Clear
BC25 Black
BC26 White
PBC65 Passion Pearl
KK11 Apple Red, KK12 Pagan Gold, KK8 Tangerine
RU311 Reducer
Mixing Bottles
True Fire Stencil Set w/ bonus DVD
Secrets of Airbrushing True Fire DVD


"does any1 have a copy of the TRUE FIRE DVD that can make and sell me a copy?

any info would help.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

i got a dvd about the true fire.

the one that is in the stencil kit isn't too good, shows you more how to use the stencils, you gotta get his other dvds to figure out the colors.

PM me crenshaw


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 28 2008, 05:20 AM~10518648
> *MY LATEST WORK.
> 
> 
> ...


nice any more pics


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Jan 8 2008, 08:19 AM~9638511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this ur work


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 30 2008, 11:33 PM~10547833
> *WOW
> 
> those microns ain't no joke.i see they start at around 350 and go up.
> ...


 i got an eclipse to bro and its my fuckin workhorse but i had wanted a micron for the longest time , when i finally got one , damn is all i can say , worth every penny , i love that gun


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 26 2008, 02:36 AM~10507693
> *DAMM
> thats some nice work, love the flamed chic on the tank
> *


yea he does real good work i am happy with him


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

anymore real fire paintings ?


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@May 3 2008, 12:44 AM~10562651
> *i got an eclipse to bro and its my fuckin workhorse but i had wanted a micron for the longest time , when i finally got one , damn is all i can say , worth every penny , i love that gun
> *


im thinking on getting one too. but with the optional 0,18 nozzle.
i only dont know if i would take with a top-cup or the side-cup.
anybody experience? do you have a better view on your work with the side-cup?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

my first airbrush on a bike.


tell me what u think??


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 4 2008, 09:59 PM~10572925
> *my first airbrush on a bike.
> tell me what u think??
> 
> ...


looks good,, 
just add asome pinstriping around it.
and it would finished


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more tru fire pics?
still tryin to figure out the steps.

i seen this vid on youtube that brokeit down pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmzawW-yeMA


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

TRUE FLAMES WITH SOME SPAWN AIRBRUSHING.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

BLUE TRUE FLAME


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

mail box


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

man jay those are fresh,

did u use the mike lavallee secrets of true fire dvd?

any pointers on doin true fire?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 6 2008, 09:26 PM~10590902
> *BLUE TRUE FLAME
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 6 2008, 05:26 PM~10590902
> *BLUE TRUE FLAME
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i have a iwata hp-c used only a couple times im looking to get rid of. pm me if interested, will take pics later on

chris


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 6 2008, 04:18 PM~10591958
> *man jay those are fresh,
> 
> did u use the mike lavallee secrets of true fire dvd?
> ...


yeah mike lavallee's true fire dvd. :thumbsup: will tell you everything you need to know!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 7 2008, 08:08 PM~10600792
> *yeah mike lavallee's true fire dvd. :thumbsup: will tell you everything you need to know!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 

thanks bro.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

NICE TOPIC AND SOME NICE WORK ALSO IM NOT A MURALIST SO IM IMPRESSED KEEP UP THE WORK....................


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a sign blank i pinstriped the homie DUEM helped me on the varigaited leafing.
i know its not airbrush work, but i'm tryin to get back in shape.


could of been better


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

some fire work i found on the net


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

JUST FINISHED IT TODAY!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 10 2008, 02:51 AM~10620120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

sick


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+May 8 2008, 10:13 PM~10612160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sick work guys


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 10 2008, 05:51 AM~10620120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I am looking at getting into freehand. I have an old camaro(85) hood laying here that I will use to practice. I am wondering though, what kind of paint would i use? a particular brand?

I have been using HOK stuff up until now, but its kinda expensive to get it into canada, and just to practice with.

also - I am rocking a paasche vl, and a couple vls `s. I have moisture traps,regulators and compressors already.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

do you know anyone that work at a body shop?
i get paint from body shops that they mix for a job but don't use it all. 
nason,ppg.dupont.
just reduce it . and make sure your o rings are solvent proof!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 14 2008, 08:59 AM~10650997
> *do you know anyone that work at a body shop?
> i get paint from body shops that they mix for a job but don't use it all.
> nason,ppg.dupont.
> ...


Speaking from experience? :dunno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

T T T


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

alrighty , im think im set to roll. ive got an old 85 camaro hood, to practice on. just bought a Devilbiss DAGR, and a Master g44 (very nice Iwata micron knock off) as well I have a paasche vl, and a vls. Im waiting on some paint to get here, then ill post up some pics!

any tips for a guy getting into freehanding?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 15 2008, 11:07 PM~10664305
> *alrighty , im think im set to roll. ive got an old 85 camaro hood, to practice on. just bought a Devilbiss DAGR, and a Master g44 (very nice Iwata micron knock off) as well I have a paasche vl, and a vls. Im waiting on some paint to get here, then ill post up some pics!
> 
> any tips for a guy getting into freehanding?
> *


take your time and don't get discouraged.

everything takes practice


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 20 2008, 05:02 AM~10692365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very very nice!
what did you use? paint/ gun?


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@May 21 2008, 12:52 PM~10704203
> *very very nice!
> what did you use?  paint/ gun?
> *


THE GUY USED A AIRBRUSH GUN


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 7 2008, 01:53 PM~10600634
> *i have a iwata hp-c used only a couple times im looking to get rid of.  pm me if interested, will take pics later on
> 
> chris
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I pm'd you regal


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 23 2008, 07:37 PM~10723535
> *I pm'd you regal
> *


pm returned


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socal_@Nov 13 2007, 04:46 AM~9214845
> *i think it is the guys i buy from at the swap meet are the same ones that run autobody-depot.com there out of San Diego. you can find it at there other website airbrush-depot.com its called the master airbrush MAS G44
> I'm a rookie at airbrushing so i figured this will work fine and if i take to it then i will try for the iwata micron. i already have the iwata hpcplus and that cost me a grip
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/masg44.aspx
> *


how do u like the mas g44?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 26 2008, 11:40 AM~10738836
> *pm returned
> *


I'll get with you when I'm back in AZ


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 28 2008, 03:07 PM~10755498
> *I'll get with you when I'm back in AZ
> *


i hope you do :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

right, so what airbrushes is everybody using for murals??

i like to try some too, but am still considering what brush to take?
the iwata cm-c plus or cm-b?

what are you using?
do you need 0,18 mm tip for fine murals and small stuff, often seen on bikes f.e.

any advice please


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Jun 4 2008, 06:37 PM~10796906
> *right,  so what airbrushes is everybody using for murals??
> 
> i like to try some too, but am still considering what brush to take?
> ...


well from what i ben told and seen, alot of people us ethe hp cs an dteh micron, but i'm sure theirs other almost as good.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 14 2007, 09:37 AM~9225112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i see more of this one....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Jun 4 2008, 11:37 AM~10796906
> *right,  so what airbrushes is everybody using for murals??
> 
> i like to try some too, but am still considering what brush to take?
> ...


I'm using the eclipse cs. I want to get one that's finer for eyes and stuff, but there's ways around getting another brush :biggrin:


----------



## chapo806 (Jan 21, 2008)

My first airbrushing on an auto. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 23 2008, 07:45 AM~10718982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

maybe you airbrush guys can give me some tips

im having a few minor issues with my iwata eclipse cs

1st, everytime i use it, after im done, i throw away the old paint, run some thinner thru it, then i take the tips off soak them in thinner, then i pull the needle out and clean it real good, put everything back together and run some more thinner thru it. then the next day when i use it, the needle is stuck? so i have to take the needle out and clean it again... am i cleaning it wrong?

2nd, this just started today, my airbrush is shooting out air as soon as i hook it up to the air  i took everything apart and cleaned the fuck out of it and it still does the same shit  it doesn't shoot out any paint until i depress the trigger, but still its kind of annoying :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 9 2008, 12:03 AM~10824826
> *I'm using the eclipse cs. I want to get one that's finer for eyes and stuff, but there's ways around getting another brush :biggrin:
> *


x 2


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 9 2008, 02:49 AM~10825886
> *maybe you airbrush guys can give me some tips
> 
> im having a few minor issues with my iwata eclipse cs
> ...


i had the same problem every once in a wile, i use my hp cs,clean it out with thinner and nason gun cleaner and some times ithe needle still gets stuck,and i would have to end up cleanin it out again.


as far as the air, did you make sure the trigger was placed in right?
does the trigger stick?
i know a few times i thought everything was placed in right but the bottom part of the trigger that hangs and goes in the hole wasn't in their.

check it again, it has to be something minor.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

some bad ass work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 8 2008, 07:49 PM~10825886
> *maybe you airbrush guys can give me some tips
> 
> im having a few minor issues with my iwata eclipse cs
> ...



I use laquer thinner to clean out the brush. Use the iwata needle lube too. I think crenshaw might be on the ball with the air....It may need new seals because you're soaking the pieces. Coast has the solvent proof seals. Also the needle may not be seating itself fully into the tip. I clean my brush out, but still there is a lot of paint build up in the tip. You could get the micro cleaning brush set to really clean out the brush instead of soaking it, and just use the lube when you put it back together. I put a small drop on the needle and in the trigger.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 use STEVE DRISCOLL flesh tone set that comart puts out ?

i picked it up today, gonna give it a try when it cools down.

just wondering if any1 has any pointers on it


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## chapo806 (Jan 21, 2008)

What you think?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

does anyone know were i can find small amounts of kandy's, pearl's, and flakes?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 6 2008, 01:27 AM~11019113
> *does anyone know were i can find small amounts of kandy's, pearl's, and flakes?
> *


coastairbrush.com


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

to any custumers out there my good friend john saenz called me last night and said no more middle men so 2 any body wanting and top notch mural by the infamous john saenz u can call him 2 his cell and deal direct with him 361-558-1929


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

I was checking itunes and they had some airbrush stuff on there with video tutorials, they also had tattoo podcasts but I didn't check them out


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TACOBOY_@Jul 29 2008, 10:12 PM~11212357
> *I was checking itunes and they had some airbrush stuff on there with video tutorials, they also had tattoo podcasts but I didn't check them out
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

This is not good at all, but this is my first attempt at drawing something....lol
The tip of my needle is completely bent, so I wasn't able to outline at all. 
I have a new needle somewhere, once I swap it out, I'll try again. And maybe I'll try something easier, and bigger to start with. I figured I might as well give it a try, I've been doing graffiti since I was in highschool, and I've been using an airbrush to do graphics on cars and bikes since I was 16, so might as well put them two together and give it a shot. The difference I noticed as far as grafiti goes, if you screw up when you outline, you come back and cut it with another color. I couldn't find any other color. Next time, I'll try using white and black.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's the better pics of Trudawg's boys' skateboard decks.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

A few more I did..........


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work dee


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks crenshaw! :biggrin: 


































Here's the trunk, where the truck is from


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wait till you see the yota truck hood I'm doing.... :biggrin: 

You still need that dvd crenshaw? I'm sorry been busy trying to stay ahead of the game.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

Here it is.....


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

one i had done a couple yrs back for a homie.


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 17 2007, 07:04 AM~9015111
> *most recent murals of mine , crenshaw i started with an iwata eclipse and always use it , its a good all around gun and detail gun you can also do a needle/nozzle upgrade and bring it down to a .35 i beleive it comes with .5mm needle/nozzle
> have fun bro and any questions just ask
> -Dreegz
> ...


That is some mean work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-m-pala (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 18 2007, 07:23 AM~9028565
> *i have a dual action passche from northern..... it cost about 60 bucks... gets the job done. brings 3 different size needles and 3 bottles.
> i use basecoat.....
> *


I got one in the box and plastic, Ill ship in the U.S $50 (I already have a few for color changing)


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah the paasche is a good all around brush, can do a lot with it


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2008, 02:11 PM~10673915
> *take your time and don't get discouraged.
> 
> everything takes practice
> *


Good Advice :thumbsup:


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 24 2008, 12:45 AM~10718982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very good Airbrush, I love mine


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 16 2008, 08:11 PM~10673915
> *take your time and don't get discouraged.
> 
> everything takes practice
> *


 :thumbsup:







My first mural


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kromatized+Oct 9 2008, 10:35 PM~11827342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats it homie , keep it up and like the homie crenshaw said dont ever get discouraged ,


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Im not that great with airbrushing ,I just paint for a hobby .Heres a car im working on for someone here in albuquerque.
Its not clear coated or pinstripe yet im working on the murals on the other side now. Its createx water base paint .
































[/quote]


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

HOW I STARTED..ON BACKPACKS AND SHIRTS...NOW WORKIN ON LOWRIDER BIKES..BUT NO PICKS YET....















HER TITS R ROUND..LOL THEY JUST LOOK WIERD CUZ THE SHIRT WAS FOLDED..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

u guys over there knows the infinity guns that what i use !?! they are not cheap i payed 249€ for mine :barf: 

ps. does any of u guys have any how to airbush or strip or leaf etc. dvd `s please lmk over pm


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

did this with a 5 dollar harbor freight single action...lol
createx paint


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

did this with passche dual action/ createx


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

wizard style 2 
even did the custom paint and patterns and leaf


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

custom paint, murals, 100% fabrication, engraving...
BUDDY HOLLY Art Gallery Lubbock Tx


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i have not been posting much here in the paint thread, seemed alot of topics just got repeatative. if you like my work im in west texas...not the best but can hang...lol my rate is $45 dollars an hour min 2, i have a diverse stlye to meet anyones needs... of course the more time the more detail... most here you see took about hr spray time for each side or location....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Heres something i airbrushed for a friend . its 4ft x 6 ft


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Just ordered some AutoAir said I didn't have to reduce as long as I'm using a .05mm tip :dunno: I guess we'll see how it works out


----------



## Tony_Montana (Sep 18, 2005)

thinking about getting started in airbrushing...completely new at this.....could anyone recommend a good single action airbrush for me? mainly going to use it for painting model cars and maybe some small patterns/graphics on tanks/fenders..etc....Do i need a certain type of gun to spray auto paints? what size needle/tip would be good? also need help picking out a good quiet air compressor....any help is appreciated....thanks


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 26 2008, 10:46 PM~12534606
> *Just ordered some AutoAir said I didn't have to reduce as long as I'm using a .05mm tip :dunno: I guess we'll see how it works out
> *


Supposed to get my paint tomorrow from CoastAirBrush :cheesy: No new pics


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

NICE WORK.....


----------



## Tony_Montana (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tony_Montana_@Dec 27 2008, 06:28 PM~12536708
> *thinking about getting started in airbrushing...completely new at this.....could anyone recommend a good single action airbrush for me?  mainly going to use it for painting model cars and maybe some small patterns/graphics on tanks/fenders..etc....Do i need a certain type of gun to spray auto paints?  what size needle/tip would be good?  also need help picking out a good quiet air compressor....any help is appreciated....thanks
> *


well put it this way,it can get expensive.
if your serious about it and ain't gonna quite after a few tries, i say buy your self a iwata eclipse airbrush gun,its a all around work horse, u can do your model cars,and some murals with it, depending on how fine of a line u want.
if u want a real fine line a iwata micron would get the job done.

now for compressors i use a iwata conpressor, its quick and only goes on when the tank is low.

for doin graphics on tanks and fenders i would recommend a small touch up gun.tryin to lay down soem grafics with a airbrush gun might be a lil frustrating and difficult.

like i mentioned it can get expensivem but if your serious about it it can be alot of fun.

i use my airbrush gun for alot of things
airbrushing on canvas
painting models
weathering or painting on my train layout
practicing painting girls on metal sign blanks
practicing realistic flames and much more. 
i plan on gettin a iwata micron as soon as i get a few dollars saved.

like i said its a fun hobby it can get expensive, but if your serious about it and practice it can pay for it self over and over.

go to coastairbrush.com they have everything u need to get started


----------



## Tony_Montana (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks for the info!!!! so i should stay away from a single action brush then? dont really know the pros and cons of each....just figured single action would be easier to learn on..........thanks again.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tony_Montana_@Jan 3 2009, 03:04 AM~12588328
> *thanks for the info!!!!  so i should stay away from a single action brush then?  dont really know the pros and cons of each....just figured single action would be easier to learn on..........thanks again.
> *


i would get a double, if your gonna learn u myswell learn right.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 2 2009, 08:22 PM~12588507
> *i would get a double, if your gonna learn u myswell learn right.
> *


I would second that. This single action I'm using isn't cutting it :angry:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here are some pics :roflmao:

Gun I'm Using. Mac airbrush with a wierd lil trigger. After I build a few more websites I'll get me Iwata HP-C Plus :biggrin:










The testing canvas:










I figured I'd make a stencil since I've never airbrushed anything besides a model before. Did this in about 15 minutes:










First shot using a stencil:










Then I did a freehand one and sprayed over it with some candy in a can :0


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

im looking for someone to do my mural on the trunk of my 51 Chevy Styleline. The trunk will already be painted and cleared before i send it. Unless you are within 200 miles of Pueblo Co 81001 i will be shipping the trunk to you and you will have to ship it bacc to me. This is the logo i want on the trunk. Please pm quotes. Thanks guys.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 4 2009, 07:01 PM~12605177
> *Here are some pics :roflmao:
> 
> Gun I'm Using. Mac airbrush with a wierd lil trigger. After I build a few more websites I'll get me Iwata HP-C Plus :biggrin:
> ...


That's a good brush, just not for what you want to do with it. I'd use that to do graphics and cover small areas rapidly.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 6 2009, 12:27 AM~12619381
> *That's a good brush, just not for what you want to do with it. I'd use that to do graphics and cover small areas rapidly.
> *


When I first seen it, thats exactly what I thought it would be good for. The pres of our chapter happened to have it, so I figured what the hell :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I want to pick up on of those to add to my collection, but first a MICRON.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm just starting out.. Wife got me an iwata eclipse sbs for x-mas. I've mostly been doing practice and doodles .Dagger stroke and dot exersises... Then tonite I got brave and strted drawing some eyes on my practice sheet. It wasn't looking too bad so I kept going.. This is what I ended up with... Beginners luck I guess.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

This AutoAir paint seems to suck :angry: Keeps clogging the gun, do you guys normally thin it, says it doesn't need to be thinned if it is a 0.5mm tip which is what I'm using.

What paint are you using? Does it need to be thinned? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

as far as Auto Air goes, I've used it a few times. There is a "New" formula and an "Old" formula. I haven't gotten a hold of the "New" formula so I can't comment to you on that, I'm going to tell you based on what I do.
The 4011 reducer is definately a must and you need to spray with a higher psi, around 40+. I mix the paint in a small container like a film canister marked off with equally spaced lines. You have to mix thoroughly.
You need to build the colors up very slowly, what I found it's not like urethane, though the new formula is supposed to be close to it. You need to make sure each spray is dry before you spray another coat.

Because I have the "Old" formula paint, I mainly use it for color fills, not so much detail areas.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 16 2009, 12:02 PM~12723619
> *as far as Auto Air goes, I've used it a few times. There is a "New" formula and an "Old" formula. I haven't gotten a hold of the "New" formula so I can't comment to you on that, I'm going to tell you based on what I do.
> The 4011 reducer is definately a must and you need to spray with a higher psi, around 40+. I mix the paint in a small container like a film canister marked off with equally spaced lines. You have to mix thoroughly.
> You need to build the colors up very slowly, what I found it's not like urethane, though the new formula is supposed to be close to it. You need to make sure each spray is dry before you spray another coat.
> ...


I'll have to get some of that reducer than :biggrin: Is that what you are using????


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

yup. i use that reducer for the autoair. For the old stuff I've reduced it 1:4..


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:wow: No wonder it keeps clogging :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

no prob.
Another thing just try different amounts of reducer to paint, I've noticed some of the colors need more thinner than others; i.e. candy vs. pearls


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Some new stuff I did this year...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 24 2009, 02:01 AM~12799836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 24 2009, 01:01 AM~12799836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 24 2009, 04:01 AM~12799836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE, FROM A BUYER STAND POINT, YOU NEED TO WORK ON THE HANDS, AND FEET ASPECT. THAT IS WHAT CAN CARRY OR KILL A MURAL. THE DETAILS. BUT GOOD WORK ON THE FACE AND BODY. WORK THE FINE DEFINATIONS, BOOB LINES, THINGS LIKE THAT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 24 2009, 05:01 AM~12799836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I like this alot


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 24 2009, 09:01 AM~12799836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good dee


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 every try the knock off microns
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRO-MASTER-Micro-Contr...1742.m153.l1262


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I have a question about the paints.. I'm using createx and auto air right now which are both water based. But, sonn I would like to try some urethanes Like HOK or kustom shop candies and stuff. But, I've heard that once you've run solovent based paints through a spray gun or airbrush. You can't go back to water based paints. I would think that you should be able to just clean the airbrush real good to get rid of any solovents. I just wanted hear from poeple who have some experiance and have used both water and solovent based paints throught the same airbrush with no problems. Or if anyone who has tried and had problems


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 29 2009, 02:04 AM~12845594
> *I have a question about the paints.. I'm using createx and auto air right now which are both water based. But, sonn I would like to try some urethanes Like HOK or kustom shop candies and stuff. But, I've heard that once you've run solovent based paints through a spray gun or airbrush. You can't go back to water based paints. I would think that you should be able to just clean the airbrush real good to get rid of any solovents. I just wanted hear from poeple who have some experiance and have used both water and solovent based paints throught the same airbrush with no problems. Or if anyone who has tried and had problems
> *


  

during a project it should be either or..... statement is true when directly switching...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The last one is a better view of the whole hood, the cowl just got cleared today, it'll be on tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 8 2009, 04:37 AM~12938268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that fucer loks nice, did u use the cut n spray method?

i seen 1 guy get a picture and cut piece by piece till he done


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's how fonzy does it...it was on Livin the Low Life. Plus I seen his work on the "Ace of Spades" '61 Impala, and it was done that way.

It's not cheating, I've met a few people that think its not true airbrush. However if you look through the "how to's" in Airbrush Mag., a lot of the fine art pieces are produced this way. You just gotta pull the mask so you can blend it into the background and not have a "stenciled" piece.

I do all of my people that way, its easier to get correct placement of the eyes and other body parts, and keeps the dark areas for muddying up the light areas. All except the girl on the tailgate I did freehand, with the exception of some fineline tape.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

No.. its not cheating.. It's the way it's done.. I was checking out some Dru Blair's photo-realizim how to articals and he uses all kinds of masks to create a portrait.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thats the way i see alot of people do their work, nothing wrong with it, but theirs always haters tha will have something to say about everything.

looks great


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Whatever gets the the job done and makes the customer happy IMO.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 8 2009, 01:10 PM~12941888
> *talways haters tha will have something to say about everything.
> *


This is so true! And it is what keeps me motivated :biggrin:

Sorry I wasn't directing any negativity towards anyone, just vented a little, plus wanted to explain for anyone else that checks this thread out.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## destino caddy (Feb 9, 2009)

this is some of my work. it is all free hand exept a few hard lines.








































http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg313/jrok357/sspicnic019.jpg[/I[IMG]
[img]http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg313/jrok357/sspicnic022.jpg


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Bike Tanks - Done In Lacquer


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 29 2009, 12:04 AM~12845594
> *I have a question about the paints.. I'm using createx and auto air right now which are both water based. But, sonn I would like to try some urethanes Like HOK or kustom shop candies and stuff. But, I've heard that once you've run solovent based paints through a spray gun or airbrush. You can't go back to water based paints. I would think that you should be able to just clean the airbrush real good to get rid of any solovents. I just wanted hear from poeple who have some experiance and have used both water and solovent based paints throught the same airbrush with no problems. Or if anyone who has tried and had problems
> *


Iv used both with my Iwata airbrush no problem.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's the trunklid I was keeping everyone in suspense about....
64 T-Bird...she's going to a good home. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 16 2009, 04:19 AM~13013355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, u gotta show me that technique.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 15 2009, 10:21 PM~13014083
> *nice, u gotta show me that technique.
> *


i will i'll be movin out to so. cal soon


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Does Createx need to be reduced as well???


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Any no no's about the High Performance HP-C Plus before I order it :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 16 2009, 09:01 AM~13016068
> *Does Createx need to be reduced as well???
> *


Createx Auto Air needs to be reduced. You gotta mess with a ratio that's good for you.

If you're using the one for T-shirts, you need to spray at 45-60 psi. No reduction. You'll need to put Saf-T or the clear top coat on to make it more wash resilient. And also iron or heat press the paint.

Haven't used the HP-C, I have a Eclipse CS and I'm not disappointed. For my t-shirt painting I use my trusty Paasche VL.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 16 2009, 12:50 PM~13017658
> *Createx Auto Air needs to be reduced. You gotta mess with a ratio that's good for you.
> 
> If you're using the one for T-shirts, you need to spray at 45-60 psi. No reduction. You'll need to put Saf-T or the clear top coat on to make it more wash resilient. And also iron or heat press the paint.
> ...


Okay  Just ordered the reducer for the Auto Air, and I'll give this HP-C Plus a shot


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 16 2009, 01:20 PM~13017909
> *Okay  Just ordered the reducer for the Auto Air, and I'll give this HP-C Plus a shot
> *



for the Auto Air, I've reduced it more than what it recommends, but I have the old formula stuff. I've found the best thing to do is get old film canisters and do the reduction in them so you can stir and shake the shit out of the paint. It needs to be mixed well or it don't spray good.

Let us know how the HP-C works.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 16 2009, 02:38 PM~13018623
> *for the Auto Air, I've reduced it more than what it recommends, but I have the old formula stuff. I've found the best thing to do is get old film canisters and  do the reduction in them so you can stir and shake the shit out of the paint. It needs to be mixed well or it don't spray good.
> 
> Let us know how the HP-C works.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

auto air

just did this a few minutes ago


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 03:56 PM~13019267
> *auto air
> 
> just did this a few minutes ago
> ...


Looks really good homie, is it freehand :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

real nice show-bound.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Feb 16 2009, 07:04 PM~13019960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 08:31 PM~13022757
> *al the shading is.... minus the teeth
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Fiberglass pieces i airbrushed for a dodge magnum:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

:0 
Nice work show bound & Drastic

I need to get back to practicing..I've been buying all kinds of crap but not painting.. :uh:


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

Some work I've done


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lookin real good there fellas


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Old school Kosmo kandy feel to it ...........


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

the one of PAC is nice..


Funky Feel Good BlueBerry. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Freddy Vs Jason Motorcycle I did before clear:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Just got in the mail today


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 19 2009, 06:25 AM~13046756
> *Freddy Vs Jason Motorcycle I did before clear:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work, what kind of pistol did u use ?alot of nice detail


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2009, 04:34 PM~13062514
> *Just got in the mail today
> 
> 
> ...



You got the CS...excellent piece :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 20 2009, 11:49 PM~13066210
> *You got the CS...excellent piece  :biggrin:
> *


I seen more positive feedback on this one


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 21 2009, 08:35 AM~13067775
> *I seen more positive feedback on this one
> *


  Dave Moning the owner of Coast recommended it at the time I was shopping for mine. 
If you like it invest in the triple action handle by gentry riley, it adds some weight to the back and evens it out. There's a little cap holder on the back for the tip cap. And get the quick disconnect fitting for the hose to airbrush so you don't have to keep unscrewing the hose and the inline moisture filter (be careful with this one, they break easy)


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13046756
> *Freddy Vs Jason Motorcycle I did before clear:
> 
> 
> ...


BADMUTHAFUCKINASS


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----crenshaw magraw
Thanks. Micron & CS.

-----PIGEON
Thank you, I try, lol...


----------



## ryzart (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 18 2007, 11:40 PM~9034824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey i painted that !!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 21 2009, 03:19 PM~13070097
> *-----crenshaw magraw
> Thanks. Micron & CS.
> *


The all powerful Micron :worship:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 21 2009, 10:45 AM~13068406
> * Dave Moning the owner of Coast recommended it at the time I was shopping for mine.
> If you like it invest in the triple action handle by gentry riley, it adds some weight to the back and evens it out. There's a little cap holder on the back for the tip cap. And get the quick disconnect fitting for the hose to airbrush so you don't have to keep unscrewing the hose and the inline moisture filter (be careful with this one, they break easy)
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

A mural I did for DaVinci....Glendale, AZ Majestics for the LRM show :biggrin:


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

One of mine :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

looking for a iwata custom micron


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2009, 11:19 PM~13186999
> *looking for a iwata custom micron
> *


 :0 Me too...but that's an investment  

I like the chicky kromatized.


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Mar 4 2009, 08:07 PM~13183250
> *One of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

for sale!
badger cresendo pro 175
dual action, 3 needles and tips for fine,medium,large
hose included original box
2 months old medium and large tips never used...

90 obo shipped


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2009, 06:19 AM~13186999
> *looking for a iwata custom micron
> *


x2
but 400 for a gun is pretty expensive.

wish i could try 1 out before i could buy it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Mar 5 2009, 02:07 AM~13183250
> *One of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 4 2009, 03:41 AM~13171699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice did u use the true fire stencils?

looks like u candied ofer soem areas,maybe its just me, .



has any1 tried the colored true fire, the blue o the green fire?

i hear its much easier than the real lookin flames.

any pointers on colored true fire,i'm plannin on gettin a few colors from coast to try it out.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Mar 4 2009, 10:07 PM~13183250
> *One of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 5 2009, 09:25 PM~13195391
> *x2
> but 400 for a gun is pretty expensive.
> 
> ...



just like any other tool! one J O B will pay for it :cheesy: 
never know someone out there may have one for less...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 5 2009, 07:25 PM~13195391
> *x2
> but 400 for a gun is pretty expensive.
> 
> ...


The micron can do amazing things..... :biggrin: That'll be the next piece I buy, or a sata minijet. It'll really fine tune a piece.

Yeah that's the true fire stencil set. It is candied in certain spots, I found a place here that carries small quantities of Xotic candies. It's got a whole bunch of auto air pearls in it too, but hard to see in the pic.
I'll get that dvd for you on the true fire, been busy with the two car shows and a limited cash flow coming in.

From watching the dvd, the way the true fire is done is with candies. You can use solids, but it doesn't have the effect and looks like the one on the charger or banshee I did. Candy wise you need to buy red, yellow, and orange and you need basecoat white. For purple fire you need candy violet, blue and i purple, again basecoat white.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2009, 09:42 PM~13196787
> *just like any other tool!   one J O B will pay for it :cheesy:
> never know someone out there may have one for less...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2009, 04:42 AM~13196787
> *just like any other tool!  one J O B will pay for it :cheesy:
> never know someone out there may have one for less...
> *


thats true,i just have to save up and look into it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 6 2009, 04:52 AM~13196886
> *The micron can do amazing things..... :biggrin: That'll be the next piece I buy, or a sata minijet. It'll really fine tune a piece.
> 
> Yeah that's the true fire stencil set. It is candied in certain spots, I found a place here that carries small quantities of Xotic candies. It's got a whole bunch of auto air pearls in it too, but hard to see in the pic.
> ...


cool, for blu fire or purple fire, what are the steps?

i was told for blue you start with white,oriental blue candy ,then white and more cobalt blue at the end?

i also heard some1 mention snow white pearl as well.


any info?


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 9 2009, 10:15 AM~13224076
> *cool, for blu fire or purple fire, what are the steps?
> 
> i was told for blue you start with white,oriental blue candy ,then white and more cobalt blue at the end?
> ...


I use dark blue base then candy then light blue and then candy and then white and then candy. The candy color cobalt is more on the purple side of blue and the oriental is more on the green side so which ever candy you go with will dictate your final color.

And cobalt likes to bleed so I would stick to the oriental. If you are doing something small you only want to do 1 or 2 colors so you dont build up to much paint.



















Here are some old one I did


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice

this vidis pretty cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5E8ayQvuFk


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 9 2009, 06:20 PM~13224625
> *I use dark blue base then candy then light blue and then candy and then white and then candy. The candy color cobalt is more on the purple side of blue and the oriental is more on the green side so which ever candy you go with will dictate your final color.
> 
> And cobalt likes to bleed so I would stick to the oriental. If you are doing something small you only want to do 1 or 2 colors so you dont build up to much paint.
> ...


nice work man, i almost got it down,i just have to practice layin my fire out, i have a bad habit of always goin into the old skool style flames, i need to quit that


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes a fiber glass half sell i did a few days ago.
almost got it down,i'm debating on leavin it the way it is and clearing it , or starting all over.










it was my first attempt on green fire, i could of put some hot spots in it and maybe not as many flames, and i have to break my habit of doin the old skool flames.

what do u think, shall i clear it or sand it and start over?

any pointers or advice on what i need to work on?


like i mentioned,its my first atempt.

so i could use some pointers.


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey Crenshaw, where do you pick up those shells from?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

all patterns with airbrush :cheesy: 

does this count


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 13 2009, 11:50 PM~13276294
> *Hey Crenshaw, where do you pick up those shells from?
> *


coast has them...the lil car shapes too, and other misc..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, FatBoYz85, biggboy 

:wave: 

sup bike mike....whats cooking the SA


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2009, 02:19 AM~13277694
> *coast has them...the lil car shapes too, and other misc..
> *


Thanks, I've seen that stupid link but never clicked on it :twak:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 14 2009, 04:50 AM~13276294
> *Hey Crenshaw, where do you pick up those shells from?
> *


http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=460

coast has em their 30 bucks each and their fiberglass,a neat way to practice and display your work.

i still have to practice on my fire


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

JUST A LiL SOMETHING


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 13 2009, 08:14 PM~13275368
> *here goes a fiber glass half sell i did a few days ago.
> almost got it down,i'm debating on leavin it the way it is and clearing it , or starting all over.
> 
> ...



just add some hot spots to it. I have the same problem trying to make it look like old skool flames as well.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

did this with a harbor frieght airbrush...the deluxe one...was gettting some cutting wheels and saw it there for like 14 bucks..lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 2 2007, 11:39 PM~9144168
> *Depends on what you're spraying through the brush and how fine of detail you want. I spray around 25-35 psi. This is with basic thinned enamels, urethane, auto air. If you thin the urethane a little more, as you'll see in some magazine/internet "how to's", you can get a finer detail, just need less psi. I go down to 10 psi in some cases, but you need to get the feel of your brush, how much detail you can pull out of it.
> 
> I'd practice with waterbased or ink and some newsprint just to see how spraying "thin" liquids through the brush is like.
> ...


i just red this post you had,DAMN you had worked w/DENNIS of cosmic airbrush,man i worked for him back in 1987 airbrushing t-shirts out of woolworth at ala moana mall.the only person i remember real good that i was working with is kamaile' he was into v.w. bugs big time.he was also real good at body work,and painting.dennis is one down to earth dude.although i only worked for him about a year.i moved to shirt stop in waikiki to airbrush,they offered better pay.and comission on sales.any ways when i do go back to visit family. i make it a point to stop and visit dennis.although last time i stop by he wasnt in,and seems like he had new staff members.anyways thats cool bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thinkin about getin me a decent detail gun i already got a iwata hp cs and it really does the job, but i would like a gun that can give me finer detail,i seen the hi line wich seems good, but i hear the micron is the way to go.

any info or difference from the 2


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 20 2009, 09:49 PM~13342763
> *thinkin about getin me a decent detail gun i already got a iwata hp cs and it really does the job, but i would like a gun that can give me finer detail,i seen the hi line wich seems good, but i hear the micron is the way to go.
> 
> any info or difference from the 2
> *


I'm not sure on the hiline, go on the airbrush action website and check out the comparison article on airbrushes.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Mar 18 2009, 06:25 AM~13313538
> *i just red this post you had,DAMN you had worked w/DENNIS of cosmic airbrush,man i worked for him back in 1987 airbrushing t-shirts out of woolworth at ala moana mall.the only person i remember real good that i was working with is kamaile' he was into v.w. bugs big time.he was also real good at body work,and painting.dennis is one down to earth dude.although i only worked for him about a year.i moved to shirt stop in waikiki to airbrush,they offered better pay.and comission on sales.any ways when i do go back to visit family. i make it a point to stop and visit dennis.although last time i stop by he wasnt in,and seems like he had new staff members.anyways thats cool bro. :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah I know Kamaile. He built models too back in the day. I never worked with Dennis, got to learn from him though. I remember when the shop was under the freeway overpass at Kaimuki with the Cosmic's Airbrush van up front. I haven't gotten to the new place yet. My mom stopped in to get me some new shirts, I think she talked to Dennis' wife.
You still airbrushin out in texas bro?


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 22 2009, 01:03 AM~13350982
> *Yeah I know Kamaile. He built models too back in the day. I never worked with Dennis, got to learn from him though. I remember when the shop was under the freeway overpass at Kaimuki with the Cosmic's Airbrush van up front. I haven't gotten to the new place yet. My mom stopped in to get me some new shirts, I think she talked to Dennis' wife.
> You still airbrushin out in texas bro?
> *


well i'm about to get back into airbrushing again,since i started tattoing i havent airbrushed much.jus got a house w/a 2car garage so i'm gonna set my airbrushes up and go at it again..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Mar 22 2009, 09:27 AM~13352542
> *well i'm about to get back into airbrushing again,since i started tattoing i havent airbrushed much.jus got a house w/a 2car garage so i'm gonna set my airbrushes up and go at it again..
> *


Sweet, that's my next goal, to learn to tattoo.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

need someone to do some murals for me..anyone in the LA area


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 04:22 PM~13307852
> *did this with a harbor frieght airbrush...the deluxe one...was gettting some cutting wheels and saw it there for like 14 bucks..lol
> 
> 
> ...


that is bas ass


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FRESH OFF THE CHOPPING BLOCK!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 11:31 PM~13680976
> *FRESH OFF THE CHOPPING BLOCK!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 24 2009, 06:47 PM~13681108
> *nice
> *


TY
15 dollar harbor frieght gun :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 04:52 PM~13681160
> *TY
> 15 dollar harbor frieght gun  :biggrin:
> *


i just bought one of them upside down guns from harbor freight and that shit is a lil workhorse i like it


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 18 2009, 09:12 AM~13038289
> *the one of PAC is nice..
> Funky Feel Good BlueBerry. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




I didnt do that - I was just quoting on how it looked......... Has an old school Kosmoski feel to it.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I just dug out my old Air Brushes (both dual action) and some old paints. The paints are shot and I need something to use to practice with to get back into the flow. I dont want to use some super cheap crap like the Createx crap from local stores but I dont need to spend $300+ yet for paints. Can you gys give me some ideas on what to use for practicing to get my feel for it again. Wow just thinking about it I realized its been since 1998 since I held these things in my hand.

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 26 2009, 10:37 PM~13694593
> *I just dug out my old Air Brushes (both dual action) and some old paints. The paints are shot and I need something to use to practice with to get back into the flow. I dont want to use some super cheap crap like the Createx crap from local stores but I dont need to spend $300+ yet for paints. Can you gys give me some ideas on what to use for practicing to get my feel for it again. Wow just thinking about it I realized its been since 1998 since I held these things in my hand.
> 
> Thanks for any ideas
> *


house of color paint from coastairbrush.com. they sell it in 4oz bottles


----------



## RageRacer (Jan 11, 2006)

My Webpage my laptop pic, more work on www.myspace.com/galvandesign


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RageRacer_@Apr 27 2009, 04:45 PM~13706782
> *My Webpage my laptop pic, more work on www.myspace.com/galvandesign
> *


Nice work on your MySpace :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

SOME OF JOSE HERNADEZ FROM CASA GRANDE AZ "THE ART SHOP"


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

my bike


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 14 2009, 06:52 PM~13888072
> *my bike
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@May 14 2009, 05:11 PM~13888975
> *Thats nice homie
> *


thanks


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## lowrider_artist (Jun 3, 2009)

What do u homies think? Any advice is good


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

did a few things today


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

none of these are done yet


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

So I've been practicing with an airbrush, but it's a cheep one. This is the best I could do with it I guess. Gonna need to invest in a good one soon!!








































:nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: 

more to come..vist my thread in bikes for mas flickas


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 1 2009, 11:00 PM~14359030
> *:cheesy:
> 
> more to come..vist my thread in bikes for mas flickas
> ...


 :0 nice work


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 2 2009, 01:02 AM~14359048
> *:0  nice work
> *


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

STOP BY THE THREAD TO CHECK OUT THE LATEST AND WHAT KEEP ME BUSY...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

dam...i like this thread..i've also been practicing i just picked up a masters airbrush and it works pretty good...so whats a good paint to use for a vinyle dashboard andy ideas????


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Oct 8 2009, 08:21 PM~15307099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man these are clean az hell!! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

THANKS OJ


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

u welcome. wut would u charge to do a mural on my trunk of my 84 landau caprice.? i would like it black and white. or grey somthin like the UNDERTAKER black/whit,and grey murals on smileys lac


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Oct 8 2009, 06:21 PM~15307099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro that looks sick...what kind of blue paints did you use


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

a


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work fellas, i need to bring out my iwata, its been in the closet for a good wile now.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Dam I ain't been on this topic for a minute!

I'll be in the O.C. soon.....for good :biggrin: .....I'm outt AZ :angry:

Check out my myspace link, all the new pics are there.....I'm too lazy to post them bitches up.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Oct 8 2009, 07:21 PM~15307099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick but i think the skulls on the blue one could've used a little more detail considering the girl is clean as fuck and the skulls look a little sketchy but still


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A little something im working on!


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Oct 27 2009, 09:18 AM~15480351
> *A little something im working on!
> 
> 
> ...


nice looks like a harley front fairing :thumbsup:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

sum pics of whats on my chrysler 300


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

nice work on the 300, who did the airbrush work?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

good stuff in here ! TTT


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

a little airbrushin i did today


----------



## Live Fast (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Oct 28 2009, 04:03 PM~15495470
> *sum pics of whats on my chrysler 300
> 
> 
> ...


thats a really badass paint job. my only question is did you ask the airbrush guy to copy all those murlas from fonzy and victor sepluveda? im not tryna start ne thing just wondering if you saw those and wanted them on your car or if the artist did it on his own...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 15 2009, 10:39 PM~15676081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant thank you enough bRO. will be seeing you soon for future projects


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 07:30 PM~15695513
> *i cant thank you enough bRO. will be seeing you soon for future projects
> *


no pROblem bRO.i thank you also


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

New shit I just finished on an Excursion


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL WORK MIKE, DO YOUR THING HOMEBOY


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 19 2008, 09:02 PM~10692365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I seen this one in person and that bish is bad :thumbsup:


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

do you have a number like your work


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Sardsone sorry took so long it was a real lite blue that i mixed up w/ a lite blue pearl over it than hok cobalt for the art work.I have some more work that i will post up.I started doing skateboards for one of my homies who opened up a skate shop








































here is my stripper girl camo(should have used more girls)


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Jan 23 2010, 09:31 PM~16390008
> *Sardsone sorry took so long it was a real lite blue that i mixed up w/ a lite blue pearl over it than hok cobalt for the art work.I have some more work that i will post up.I started doing skateboards for one of my homies who opened up a skate shop
> 
> 
> ...


BAD A$$ work man


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Jan 23 2010, 09:31 PM~16390008
> *Sardsone sorry took so long it was a real lite blue that i mixed up w/ a lite blue pearl over it than hok cobalt for the art work.I have some more work that i will post up.I started doing skateboards for one of my homies who opened up a skate shop
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS WORK HOMIE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

thank you


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 13 2007, 09:34 PM~8995590
> *why not a topic just for airbrushing, i myself am debating on getting a decent air brush set up.but not sure what to start with. any suggestions?kinda leaning towards a iwata eclipse.but i still gonna need a compressor. any suggestions?
> 
> heres a topic for just airbrush related .
> ...


who did the murals on this?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

my first atempt on my regal!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a new project i will post up probably clear it tomorrow i think you will like


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Feb 8 2010, 10:57 PM~16555067
> *I have a new project i will post up probably clear it tomorrow i think you will like
> *



Cool! Cant Wait!   :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

HERE IS A TAILGATE WE DID FOR A NISSAN TITAN.THIS ANE DOESNT EVEN BELONG TO A CUSTOMER I JUST HAVE IT TO HANG ON THE WALL AND IF SOME ONE WANTS TO BUY IT THAN OFF IT GOES


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

HERE ARE THE LATEST FROM THE SHOP


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

will post more


----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)

[/quote]

he is always looking for work

ROLLERZ ONLY Family Milwaukee,WI chapter...
'73 Monte Carlo_Brew City ROllerz together building a winner!!! 
'06 custom chopper_1 of a kind_Reppin ROLLERZ ONLY!!!

GhostWorx custom paint & airbrush and tattoo studio 414-630-4763


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Really nice work!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 29 2010, 08:31 AM~16449975
> *who did the murals on this?
> *


He's from Washington state...but he's in Orange County right now doing some work.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I have an HP-C that i just recently cleaned, haven't used it in awhile so when I attempted it, it wasn't maintaining a line, it would break up.

But now, I reassembled it and paint will go through when I just push down without even pulling back? Any tips?


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

HER ARE A COUPLE OF NEW ONES


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 11 2010, 03:35 PM~17455834
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 20 2010, 03:26 PM~17250286
> *I have an HP-C that i just recently cleaned, haven't used it in awhile so when I attempted it, it wasn't maintaining a line, it would break up.
> 
> But now, I reassembled it and paint will go through when I just push down without even pulling back? Any tips?
> *


You have some paint in the assembly somewhere. Probably in the cap


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 11 2010, 02:52 PM~17456723
> *You have some paint in the assembly somewhere. Probably in the cap
> *


Thanks!


----------



## LongShot (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Magraw, have you tried AutoMask as a stencil material I use it on really detailed Jobs.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nice work on the ferrings with that dragon Longshot...

you know that the Automask is another product just marked up right?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LongShot_@May 13 2010, 04:21 AM~17472616
> *Hey Magraw, have you tried AutoMask as a stencil material I use it on really detailed Jobs.
> 
> 
> ...


no not yet, but seein the results im gonna start using it.

nice work man.looks great.


----------



## LongShot (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 12 2010, 10:09 PM~17473269
> *nice work on the ferrings with that dragon Longshot...
> 
> you know that the Automask is another product just marked up right?
> *



You mean price wise? I usually keep a couple rolls on hand but i'm not surprised I usually purchase through coast airbrush they are always reasonable. and you can purchase House of colors bases and candies by the oz. 4, 6, 8 etc. great for automotive murals I use alot of candi colors over white.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LongShot_@May 12 2010, 11:54 PM~17474241
> *You mean price wise? I usually keep a couple rolls on hand but i'm not surprised I usually purchase through coast airbrush they are always reasonable. and you can purchase House of colors bases and candies by the oz. 4, 6, 8 etc. great for automotive murals I use alot of candi colors over white.
> *


Yeah I know about Coast, its my favorite store...I just dropped a few hundred in there over the last three weeks.
I'll PM the Automask name, its cheaper if you buy it as the product it is.


----------



## LongShot (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks DeeLoc, I knew the origin but never searched it under that title. definitely a couple bucks cheaper. Every dollars helps.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 7 2009, 11:14 PM~12938611
> *damm that fucer loks nice, did u use the cut n spray method?
> 
> i seen 1 guy get a picture and cut piece by piece till he done
> *



might have been posted befor but can you give some more details about cut and spray method?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 13 2010, 01:08 AM~17474574
> *might have been posted befor but can you give some more details about cut and spray method?
> *


exactly how it sounds...cut out a section, spray it in, the remove another section. Just need to watch how all the pieces are blending as it'll be easy to shadow one part too much.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LongShot_@May 13 2010, 12:32 AM~17474409
> *thanks DeeLoc, I knew the origin but never searched it under that title.  definitely a couple bucks cheaper. Every dollars helps.
> *


No prob, I learned what it truly was at one of the demos at Coast. :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 13 2010, 11:42 AM~17477625
> *exactly how it sounds...cut out a section, spray it in, the remove another section. Just need to watch how all the pieces are blending as it'll be easy to shadow one part too much.
> *


thanks DeeLoc. i checked youtube to see what was on there cause im more of a visual learner. found this. is this what your talking about?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-H-JfTE0V4


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Its pretty much it...That one is a simple one. See if you can find the Livin the Low Life with Fonzy and Danny D in it. Watch the clip where they show Fonzy spraying that chick on the hood.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 14 2010, 11:21 AM~17490054
> *Its pretty much it...That one is a simple one. See if you can find the Livin the Low Life with Fonzy and Danny D in it. Watch the clip where they show Fonzy spraying that chick on the hood.
> *


Season 1: Artista
http://www.speedtv.com/programs/livin-the-...fe/watch-video/


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

what would you guys recomend starting with a gravity feed or syphon? im just trying to get some info befor i start shopping for a gun.

also can someone explan to me the differnce between "base coat colors" and "fine base colors".


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I started with a syphon, still have it. I use it for spraying micro flakes and tshirts now. I use 2 Iwata gravity feed, and a Passche VL the syphon.
Base coat means it needs clear.
Sounds like you're looking at AutoAir and Wicked paint?
If you are the 'fine base color' is for the detail stuff, and the pigment in them is ground finer.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks man. actully just looking through the coast site trying to get a idea of whats what.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

just pm if u got questions


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

ANOTHER PROJECT THAT IS ALMOST DONE A RETRO STYLE BOBBER


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

THE BOBBER IS ALMOST DONE AND I WILL POST PICS


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@May 23 2010, 01:54 PM~17578305
> *ANOTHER PROJECT THAT IS ALMOST DONE A RETRO STYLE BOBBER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

NOT TO BUSY BUT HERE IS A CHOPPER WITH GHOST FLAMES


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Jun 26 2010, 02:18 PM~17893513
> *NOT TO BUSY BUT HERE IS A CHOPPER WITH GHOST FLAMES
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

finally finished the Bobber
http://i47.tinypic.com/2nuj6u1.jpg[/
[img]http://i46.tinypic.com/157n2nq.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 13 2007, 10:44 PM~8995656
> *any1 own or used one of these iwata compressors before ?
> 
> 
> ...


i have 2.. they work great


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 26 2009, 07:49 PM~15793385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 4 2009, 08:06 PM~12606001
> *im looking for someone to do my mural on the trunk of my 51 Chevy Styleline. The trunk will already be painted and cleared before i send it. Unless you are within 200 miles of Pueblo Co 81001 i will be shipping the trunk to you and you will have to ship it bacc to me. This is the logo i want on the trunk. Please pm quotes. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 5 2008, 01:28 PM~11017833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

here is the latest just cleared it just need to color sand and buff


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

I HAVE THESE COO LIL MARLINS WE MAKE


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)

NICE TOPIC.....


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

First real attempt at using my airbrush on something other then fades  I ain't gonna lie, had to use Frisket to get this far. But I'm hoping I can workin some details soon


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 22 2010, 03:24 PM~18376837
> *First real attempt at using my airbrush on something other then fades  I ain't gonna lie, had to use Frisket to get this far. But I'm hoping I can workin some details soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  Dori!


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Aug 22 2010, 07:32 PM~18378229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

nice work


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

thank you J4F


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ttt :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LongShot (Apr 12, 2010)

My Latest


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome work everyone who posted looking good kept it up heres some stuff Ive done. Ive been airbrushing for the last 1 and a half now in Cold Lake AB


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: NICE WORK


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

I need somebody to post a pic of a job I just finished and since I'm using my phone I don't know how to post from here so if I could text or email this couple pics to somebody and have you post it id appreciate it, just trying to keep this topic going homies


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

LOWCOTE's WORK....


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks to the homie Deeloc for posting my work I know ive only been doing this for about a year and my airbrush ain't that expensive either but I'm trying, keep it up everybody


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

You're welcome lowcote.
Don't need the expensive brush to get results...I'm still working my way to the super high end airbrush....

Here's a shirt I did a few weeks ago


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

thats True for sure, you dont need an expensive brush to get results. All my work above I did with a 35$ dual action airbrush i bought off ebay, 


Nice work


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

Now quick question is there a way to doing faces and make them look good like some fonzy shit, I think he sometimes makes stencils but is there a trick to this stencil


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

he stencils them. With any airbrush, you need to spray in landmark points very lightly. After the points are in, I build with freehand and loose stencils.


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

yes sir thts how fonzy works. most of it is freehand. other than tht is just pure style n skill.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting a better airbrush I'm working with a passche millennium and it works good is just that I would like better detail and thought of getting like an iwata Micron, is there anything else yall recomend for detail work


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcote_@Nov 19 2010, 09:14 AM~19110155
> *I've been thinking about getting a better airbrush I'm working with a passche millennium and it works good is just that I would like better detail and thought of getting like an iwata Micron, is there anything else yall recomend for detail work
> *


That's my next airbrush...a Micron

I use the eclipse HPCS for general and larger work, HPCH for overall painting and detail, Passche VL for shirts.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

the latest we just finished it in time for SEMA


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Nov 21 2010, 11:31 AM~19124401
> *the latest we just finished it in time for SEMA
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Mac


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Nov 21 2010, 12:31 PM~19124401
> *the latest we just finished it in time for SEMA
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Here sum of my boy jose san Juan work


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

More of jose san Juan work


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

A lil bit mo of my boy jose san juanz work








Here's jose


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Jose san Juan


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a picture of my new trunk mural coming out "2011"


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

more. check out the detail!....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 27 2010, 07:03 AM~19174079
> *A lil bit mo of my boy jose san juanz work
> 
> 
> ...


damn, your homie can sure throw down.. killer work


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 6 2010, 04:38 AM~19250999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that realistic looking... good work bro


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 08:40 AM~19251704
> *damn that realistic looking... good work bro
> *


thnx :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 6 2010, 04:38 AM~19250999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 7 2010, 07:44 PM~19267424
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

some nice talent in here


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Any one no were in the Inland. Empire. Were they do good work pm thank


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

87euro said:


> Any one no were in the Inland. Empire. Were they do good work pm thank


Sal stays out that way


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

DeeLoc said:


> Sal stays out that way


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/222267-murals-tattoos-sal-o-c-21.html


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

some pieces I did for my friend who owns the Black Pearl. 
These parts are 1 inch tall

Before










After


----------

